#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-23
<Wolde> Huono modeemi.
<IhqTzup> Mites KDE puolella laitettiin sillee, että joku käyttäjä kirjautuu sisään automaattisesti.
<pesasa> IhqTzup: System settings -> Login screen -> Convenience
<IhqTzup> pesasa: okei kiitos, mitäs tuo "lock session" täppä tuossa tarkottaa?
<pesasa> IhqTzup: Olisko niin, että silloin logataan automaattisesti sisään, mutta laitetaan näytönsäästäjälukitus päälle.
<tuhoojabotti> Vieläkää ei oo korjattu moninäyttötukee :3
<pesasa> Käytännössä siis käynnistää sessiossa päällä olevat ohjelmat ja mm. ottaa network-managerilla verkkoyhteyden. (jos on esim. wlanilla)
<Lynoure> Hei, on joku soundscape-generaattorisofta, mutten muista sen nimeä
<Lynoure> siinä sai helposti yhdisteltyä esim. lammen liplatusta ja sammakoita ja veden tippumista silleen satunnaisesti
<arduinu> voisk ojoku autaa minua
<arduinu> ??
<arduinu> +i
<Sysi> kysy kysymys ja kato vastaako joku
<arduinu> multa hävisi yläpalkki vähän asennusken jälkeen
<arduinu> kun käynnistin koeen uudelleen
<arduinu> enkä saa sitä enää takaisin se on pieni ongelma
<Sysi> mikä ubuntun versio? toinen/ainoa palkki?
<arduinu> ainoa plakki
<arduinu> tuuisn xubuntu
<arduinu> uusin*
<Sysi> paina alt F2 ja kirjota xfce4-panel
<Sysi> (näytön alalaidassa pitäis olla vielä yks piilottuva palkki, jos et poistanu sitä)
<Finnish> MIllähän sais onnistuneesti DMG-filen ISO-muotoon?
<arduinu> kun tein ton se yrittää mennä nettiin sivustolle xfce4-panel
<arduinu> kun painaa alt + f4 tulee xfrun4 ohjelma
<arduinu> tiiättekö mikä on vialla???
<arduinu> pitäskö siitä alt f2 käynnistyy terminal
<Sysi> ei ku se dialogi minkä varmaan näit
<Sysi> voit kokeilla kyllä ensin xfce4-terminal ja sieltä kokeilla paneelia sitte
<arduinu> ok
<Sysi> jos tulee lyhyt virheilmotus (kaks riviä) laita tänne, jos enemmän niin aukase firefox ja paste.ubuntu.comiin
<wave> arduinu: voit päästä myös oikealla hiirenklikkauksella applications menuun myös? ja sieltä settings ja panel
<arduinu> ei toimi ei tuu mitään oikealla
<arduinu> kiits kaikille nyt toimi
<shanttu> #alsa eivät pihahtaneet. eli audiosta kyse. äänenvoimakkuus on välillä käynnistettäessä n. 20‰ normaalista. Ei auta vaikka koittaa säätää alsamixeriä, pavua, alsamixerguita tai tietty äänilähteenä toimivaa ohjelmaa
<shanttu> myös alsa force-quit todettu toimimattomaksi. mitä vielä voisi testata?
<tale> shanttu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586905
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/I8ZkLa -> ALSA: how to save default sound volume across reboots - Ubuntu Forums
<shanttu> loistavaa. Kiitos =)
<tale> shanttu: Tässä vielä toinen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1724361
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CZvzeR -> [SOLVED] Saving alsamixer volume settings - Ubuntu Forums
<shanttu> tale: kiitokset. ei tullut tosiaan tuo tapa mieleen.
<tale> shanttu: Ai etsiä vastausta googlella? Sillä nuo löysin.
<shanttu> tale: sitä olen kyllä yrittänyt tietysti. Olen hakenut ennemminkin syytä käytökselle sen sijaan että vain lukitsisin toimivat asetukset.
<tale> shanttu: Jaa joo, nyt tajuan.
<arduinu> mulla on ikivanha kone johon asensin tämän xubuntun mutta tämäon todella hidas sanokaa jokin hyvä keino nopeutaa konetta
<Tekno> osta uus
<Tekno> tai laita lubuntu
<Tekno> kevyempi
<tale> arduinu: Minusta xubuntu ei ole paljon kevyempi kuin vakioubuntu. Tuo LUbuntu tosiaan olisi parempi jos kone on hidas. Tai joku muu kevyt-linux.
<arduinu> ok pitää kahto asennanko tähän sen kevyemmän
<Sysi> asennat lubuntu-desktopin ja valittet kirjautuessa
<tale> arduinu: Jos kone on vallan nuhapumppu, tästä ohje saada siihen toimiva Linux: http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OBLnyh -> TeeItseKioskikone-Debian – Porixi
<shanttu> laitoin lxde:n 10-vuotiaaseen powerpc:hen. käytettävyys on ihan eri maailmasta kuin gnomen kanssa.
<Wompatti> Käyttääkö joku gnome-shelliä? Siinä on mielenkiintoinen bugi. Jos ruksaa gnome-session-propertiesista, että haluaa käynnissä olevien ohjelmien avautuvan seuraavallakin kirjautumisella, ei seuraavalla kerralla näy mitään palkkeja eikä gnome-shell toimi.
<Sysi> Wompatti: gnome-shelliä ppa:sta?
<Wompatti> Sysi: kyllä
<Sysi> mää en tienny että siinä ois mahollisuuttakaa istunnontallennukseen
<Wompatti> Joo, se on vähän piilotettu, kun tuota ei löydy asetuksista.
<Wompatti> Vähän tulee mieleen kde4 kun se julkaistiin.
<Wompatti> Mutta on tuo minulla melko vakaasti toiminut, vaikka on nouveau käytössä.
<Sysi> paitti että toi on oikeasti ihan käytettävä
<Wompatti> Joo, eihän tuossa kauheasti ole karkkia.
<Sysi> fedoralla pelaa ihan hyvin, vetää vaan bootissa/kirjautuessa aina näytönkirkkauden täysille
<Finnish> Hop hop, osaisko joku neuvoa miten DGM-imagen sais muutettua ubuntu-poltettavaks? dmg2img-käsky ei toimi kun antaa erroria
<re-G> antaa erroria? ootko kuitenki asentanu sen?
<Sysi> polta cd:lle ja rippaa sieltä isoksi
<Sysi> jos googletuloksista kattelit niin varmista että onko sitä softaa repoissa
<re-G> ja isoksi se pitäis saada eikä img:ksi jos poltto oli mielessä
<Sysi> imagesta saa ison, dmg:itten konverttaaminen ainakaa suoraan ei oo mahollista
<Sysi> jos pääset windows-koneeseen niin sillä voi onnistua
<shanttu> en saa nattya buutattua atin takia, ja nyt löysin fixin. mitä tässä kohtaa pitää repon lisäämisen lisäksi tehdä?
<shanttu> he patches for this bug are included in 2.6.38.3, but unfortunately will not make it into the initial release kernel. You can load 2.6.38.3 from https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed.
<Echramath> Eiks kone boottaa lainkaan?
<shanttu> Päästää valikkoon (try/install jne) ja sitten pelkkää mustaa
<Echramath> Ai siis et ole asentanutkaan sitä vielä?
<shanttu> Nope. Yritetty on niin freshinä kuin upgradena
<Echramath> Sen upgraden jälkeen ei siis käynnistynyt missään tilassa?
<shanttu> kun käynnistyi niin näyttö vaan ihan sekaisin. ja kokeilin mennä komentorivillä ja säätää (mitä luin että voisi auttaa)
<shanttu> tässä dataa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/735126
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 735126 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty] system freezes on boot without disabling KMS" [High,Fix committed]
<shanttu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/763909
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 763909 in linux (Ubuntu) "11.04 Wont Boot With Mobility Radeon HD 3400" [Undecided,New]
<Echramath> Koititko tuota modeset=0:aa?
<shanttu> vasta äsken löysin tuon ylemmän linkin, jossa fixikin oli. En lole vielä testannut
<shanttu> Odotellut ratkaisua vaan tuohon jälkimmäiseen
<shanttu> Meinaat että sillä kannattaa lähteä liikkeelle kernelin patchaamisen(?) sijaan?
<Echramath> No siis sillä saa systeemin käyntiin seminätisti.
<Echramath> Tai tietysti emergenymodessa myös.
<shanttu> Kiitti vinkistä. Testaan mitä saan tuolla irti
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-24
<Finnish> Kun ostaa muistia niin onko nyt väliä että ostaa 2x4gb paketin vai erikseen kaks neligigaista kampaa?
<Finnish> Kun pixmanialla on tommosia: http://www.pixmania-pro.fi/fi/fi/10398114/art/kingston/pc-muisti-hyperx-blu-4-gt-ddr3-1333-pc3-10600-cl9-khx1333c9d3b1-4g.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ehsh4g -> KINGSTON  PC-muisti HyperX blu 4 Gt DDR3-1333 PC3-10600 CL9 (KHX1333C9D3B1/4G) : osto, hinta, halpa PC-muisti HyperX blu 4 Gt DDR3-1333 PC3-10600 CL9 (KHX1333C9D3B1/4G) – PIXmania-PRO
<Finnish> Mut ei oo varastossa 2x4gb paketteja
<hifi> Finnish: ei
<Finnish> Good
<hifi> jos ostat kaksi samaa kampaa on se ihan sama asia
<hifi> yleensä noi bundlet on vaan hinnoiteltu halvemmiksi
<Ondalf> tieten niille jokkin testit ajetaan, että toimivat dual-modessa varmasti, nottei pitäis ainakaan olla täysin erilaisia kampoja eri nopeuksilla
<Nakkel> Jännä ilmiö bootin jälkeen, X tms. kosahti ja nyt kaikki Places -valikon alla olleet paikat on siirtyny Bookmarks -alavalikon alle.
<Finnish> Osaisko joku neuvoa miten DMG-tiedoston sais IMG-muotoon? dmg2img-proggis antaa erroria
<Iltsu> mullon vahva käsitys et linux-maailmassa ei onnistu
<Iltsu> mut "antaa erroria"
<Iltsu> kiitos
<Iltsu> ketää ei ongelmaa ratkoes varmaa kiinnostais mikä se virhe o
<Iltsu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3623248&postcount=6
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vN0tQX -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post -  convert dmg to iso
<Paavi2_0> niin, ellei ko. ohjelma anna lopettaessaan muuta tietoa kuin statusnumeron
<Paavi2_0> mutta olettaisin, että sekin kertoo vähän muutakin kuin "tapahtui virhe".
<Iltsu> jep
<Iltsu> google tietää ne aika hyvi
<Paavi2_0> joskus niissä virheissä voi olla jopa jonkin sortin vihje siitä, että mitä pitäisi tehdä toisin
<Finnish> dmg2img ERROR: Inflation failed
<Iltsu> http://www.computing.net/answers/mac/dmg-to-iso-failed/11707.html
<Iltsu> eka hitti googles
<Finnish> Eli magiciso pitäis laittaa?
<Finnish> Vai Ultra ISO?
<Finnish> ???
<Iltsu> en tiä, en oo käyttäny
<Iltsu> mut pelkästää tol virheilmotuksel tuli googlest aika mont hittii
<hahlo> saako apt-cachella tai muulla vastaavalla tietää paljonko irssi vie tilaa riippuvuuksineen? apt-cache show näyttää kyllä irssin koon
<bioterror> kun sanoo sudo apt-get install irssi
<bioterror> niin se sanoo
<bioterror> ei ehkä paras
<bioterror> mut lähinnä :P
<hahlo> pitää eka remove sit mut varmaan kätevin
<bioterror> :(
<Jupp3> hahlo: Mut toi pitäis tehdä dependencyillekin?
<bioterror> ei se varmaan kaikkia dependencyjä poista
<hahlo> niinpä joo perlkin taitaa olla jo ilman irssiäkin
<Jupp3> Ei kai apt-get remove poista mitään, mihin poistettava paketti dependaa?
<Jupp3> Niin, tässä nyt sivutettiin se ah, niin tärkeä "miksi?" kysymys :)
<Jupp3> Eli esim. lasketaanko tilan kulumiseksi, jos dependaa pakettiin, jota tarvii muutenkin
<Jupp3> Ja vaihteleehan koko myös CPU:n mukaan :P
<hahlo> joo piti vaan katsoa paljonko irssi riippuvuuksineen vie tilaa linuxissa, ja ajattelin et ubuntusta sen näen, mutta asia ei ollutkaan niin yksinkertainen
<Jupp3> hahlo: Muistitko laskea esim. kernelin mukaan? :)
<hahlo> hehe
<hahlo> Jupp3: sellainen tilanne, että routerissa on custom firmware eli tomato, johon pitää asentaa screen + irssi + perl mutta ne eivät mahdu 25mb vapaalle tilalle
<Jupp3> Ah
<Jupp3> hahlo: Se vois auttaa, jos jotenkin saat ton siihen "perus-filesystemiin"
<Jupp3> Se on monesti pakattu
<hahlo> justiin
<tale> hahlo: En nyt keksi parempaa: komenna apt-get install irssi --simulate
<tale> Se näyttää mitä asentuisi, sitten voi niiden pakettien koot käsin laskea yhteen.
<Ondalf> perl on muistaakseni valinnainen irssiin - jäät tosin paitsi scriptituesta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-25
<Kurko> jos kansion nimi on "-kansio" niin miten sinne pääsee cd komennolla?
<crope> pistä \-
<Satoris> Tai 'cd ./kansio'.
<Satoris> Tai 'cd -- -kansio'.
<Satoris> Äh siis 'cd ./-kansio'.
<Kurko> joo niinhän se onnistu :)
<Kurko> cd \-kansio/ ei toiminu
<tuhoojabotti> eikös cd "-kansio" toimaa?
<tumii> mite ubuntussa saikaan osoitepalkin kansioihin , sillee et pystyy itse kirjoittamaan esim /home ja menemään silleen kansioihin?
<Sysi> ctrl L ?
<tumii> joo kiitos
<tumii> en ikinä muista tota :P
<Sysi> se on sama selaimissaki :)
<tuhoojabotti> :O
<tuhoojabotti> Mietin tota joskus, enkä sit muistanu. :P
<IhqTzup> tuhoojabotti: ei toimi cd "-kansio"
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<IhqTzup> Onko kmix joku kde:n mikseri? Miks se kuluttaa 800 megaa muistia O_o
<Tm_T> IhqTzup: jonkin ohjelmavirheen takia
<IhqTzup> No joo hyvin ilmeisesti...
<Tm_T> tapa ja tarvittaessa käynnistä uudelleen
<IhqTzup> Herääksee iteksee.
<IhqTzup> No katotaas
<Tm_T> ei herää
<Tm_T> ainakaan tietääkseni
<IhqTzup> Noh musakit ei ainakkaa sammunu niin ihan sama.
<IhqTzup> Noh, vei minun äänenvolyyminapin mennessään.
<Tm_T> jep, käynnistä kmixer uudestaan
<IhqTzup> Ehkä se pitääki käynnistää sit
<IhqTzup> oliko se kmix& niin sai sen terminaalin kii sitte?
<IhqTzup> tai alt + f2?
<Tm_T> kumpivain, jälkimmäistä tosin suosittelisin
<IhqTzup> Juu sillähän se meni
<Tm_T> tai se ensimmäinen meinaisi että terminaalia ei saisi sulkea
<IhqTzup> No eikö se tolla & mene sinne taustalle?
<IhqTzup> Vai mikä se oli.
<Tm_T> ymmärtääkseni silti on sidoksissa terminaalisessioon
<Tm_T> joku viisaampi osannee selittää/korjata
<IhqTzup> Joo niinpä näyttää olevan.
<tale> hahlo: Nyt kekkasin paremman tavan: apt-get -o APT::Get::Trivial-Only=true install irssi
<hahlo> kuulostaa hyvältä, kokeilenpa
<tale> Toi näyttää kuinka monta megatavua pitää noutaa ja kuinka paljon levytilaa kuluu purkamisen jälkeen. Mutta ei asenna vielä m itään.
<tuhoojabotti> Milläs komennolla yhdistelen filut yhteen kätsysti?
<tuhoojabotti> normaalisti jdownloader tehny, mut nyt se ei käynnisty ollenkaa. :P
<Tm_T> yksi tapa olisi esim, cat files*.foo >> kaikkifileesyhdeskoos.foo
<Tm_T> tietty riippuu tiedostoista jne
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<Satoris> Oletuksella että kaikissa on yhtä monta numeroa.
<tuhoojabotti> no näis o kolme numeroo lopus.
<tuhoojabotti> 001 ja 002 jne
<tuhoojabotti> et laittaa 00* :P
<elias_a> Onpas nykyään Ubuntulla mokkulan jakaminen wlanin kautta toiseen koneeseen lapsellisen helppoa.
<elias_a> Network damagerissa on nykyään valmis toiminto siihen!
<elias_a> Upeaa!
<Sysi> "nykyään" eli muistaakseni suunnilelen hardystä alkaen
<tale> No tällä vuosituhannella wlanin jakaminen siis helpompaa kuin edellisenä millenniumina.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Kännylki voi!
<kill3> Onko Ubuntusta mahdollista luoda varmuuskopiota dvdlle niin että toimisi kuten livedc mutta voisi olla omia tiedostoja ja ohjelmia mukana?
<Tekno> o
<mjr> meinaat että olemassaolevasta järjestelmästä?
<mjr> luulen ettei liian suoraviivaisesti, mutta voin olla väärässä, en oo tutustunut noihin kaluihin
<Tekno> on semmone
<Tekno> mikähän sen nimi oli...
<Tekno> siin piti olla tarkkana että ne ohjelmat mahtuu kans viel levylle
<Tekno> iha live levyn sai tehtyy kuitenki
<Tekno> tosi helppo softa kuitneki
<Tekno> ainii
<Tekno> remastersys
<Tekno> tais olla nimi
<Tekno> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<kill3> Tämähän voi olla juuri se mitä olen kaipaillut pidemmän aikaa. Pari kertaa tullut asennettua Ubuntu uudestaan kun olen itse möhlinyt...
<kill3> Onko tuo joku riski kun täytyy lisätä ohjelma repoihin? Miksei se ole repoissa? Puhun nyt tästä remastersyksestä.
<shanttu> remastersysiä just käytin pari viikkoa sitten
<shanttu> hyvin futaa
<kill3> Mutta siis ihan yleisesti, eikös tuossa joku riski ole jos alkaa muitakin lähteitä lisäämään?
<shanttu> tuleehan niitä muutenkin lisättyä (esim firefoxille ja flashille)
<Sysi> se on periaatteessa joo riski, mutta jos on luotettu repo niin ei (softasta riippuen) pitäis tehä pahoja
<klm_> Kun menen gmones työkalupalkin Sijainnit valikon kautta esim. kotikansioon, se aukeaa pakettienkäsittely ohjelmassa.
<klm_> Miten sen saisi avaamaan ne normaalisti
<klm_> * gnomen ja pakettienkäsittelyohjelmassa :)
<tale> klm_: Ei noin tapahdu normaalisti. Oletko tehnyt jotain erikoisia säätelyitä?
<tale> klm_: Katso Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Tiedostonhallinta, onko siellä jotain tohon liittyväistä.
<klm_> Unityä yritin saada toimimaan ja sen jälkeen ongelman huomasin.
<klm_> En siis enään käytä unityä. Voi olla tapahtunut aikaisemminkin.
<tale> klm_: Se on siis Ubuntu 11.04?
<klm_> Joo
<tale> klm_: Oletko katsonut sen nautiluksen näkymä-asetuksista?
<tale> klm_: Nautilus siis on se tiedostoselain joka käynnistyy siitä Sijainnit-valikosta.
<klm_> En. Mistä sen asetuksia saa muokattua?
<tale> klm_: Muokkaa-valikosta.
<tale> klm_: Jos ei muu auta, eikä ole Gnomessa tehtynä kallisarvoisia säätelyitä, voit nollata kaikki asetukset. Tässä siis katoaa tekemäsi asetukset ja joudut aloittamaan vakiognomesta uudestaan.
<tale> klm_: Asetukset saa nollattua kirjautumalla ulos ja poistamalla toisena käyttäjänä tai konsolilta sisään kirjautuneena kotihakemistosta tiedostot ja hakemistot .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gtkrc-*.
<tale> klm_: Toinen tapa on se gnome conf-työkalu, jota minä en osaa käyttää.
<tale> klm_: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys#Asetukset
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<klm_> En vieläkään löydä muokkaa-valikkoa
<klm_> ???
<tale> klm_: Onko se Nautiluksen ikkuna josta etsit? Mitä näyttää Ohje | Tietoja?
<klm_> Löytyi. En ymmärrä miten en sitä huomannut
<klm_> En saanut kaikkia poistettua. .gnome  ja .gtkrc-*. ei ollut.
<klm_> teikö jotain väärin kun laiton esim komennon:  sudo rm -r .gconf
<klm_> Nollaantui kyllä muuten, mutta edelleenkin aukeaa pakettienkäsittelyohjelmassa
<Wompatti> klm_: mulla oli samanlainen ongelma
<Wompatti> Korjaantui sillä, että avasin kansion ominaisuudet ja sieltä säädin oletusohjelman, millä se aukeaa.
<Wompatti> Siellä oli itselläni jostain syystä audacious, niin aina kun löin muistitikun koneeseen, niin aukesi audacious kun piti aueta kansio.
<klm_> Mutta kun mulla aukeaa kansiot muuten normaalisti, mutta vain sijainnit valikon kautta pakettienhallinnassa
<Wompatti> klm_: sama ongelma oli minulla
<klm_> Minkä kansion ominaisuuksia säädit?
<Wompatti> klm_: katsoitko ettei kansion oletusohjelmana ole pakettienkäsittelijä?
<Wompatti> klm_: siis klikkaat hiiren oikealla mitä tahansa kansiota ja valitset Avaa muussa sovelluksessa
<Wompatti> Sitten jos listassa on jotain muita ohjelmia kuin nautilus/files, niin poistat ne niin että se on ylimpänä.
<Wompatti> Auttoi minulla.
<klm_> Kun klikkaan hiiren oikealla napilla kansiota ja valitsen avaa ohjelmalla --> muu ohjelma, niin siellä ei ole samanlaista " avaa tämänlaiset tiedostot aina tällä" , kuten esim. tekstitiedostoissa on.
<klm_> avaa ohjelma- valikossa minulla  on vain tiedotoselain ja vlc-mediasoitin
<Wompatti> Hmm, jos se ei sitten olekaan sama ongelma.
<Wompatti> En valitettavasti tiedä mistä muusta voisi johtua :(
<klm_> Kiitos kumminkin avusta
<Wompatti> Minulla on gnome3, varmaan jotain eroa noissa valikoissakin.
<klm_> Kannattaako gnome 3 asentaa?
<klm_> Jos se auttaisi
<Wompatti> klm_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675491
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dTVxzH -> [ubuntu] "Places" menu items tied to rhythmbox. . . - Ubuntu Forums
<Wompatti> Tuolla on jotain juttua samasta ongelmasta.
<klm_> Jes! toimii
<Wompatti> klm_: miten sait korjattua?
<klm_> Noilla ohjeilla(alin) http://askubuntu.com/questions/6869/places-folders-open-in-archive-manager
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LNHrhd -> Places Folders Open in Archive Manager - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<klm_> Vaihdoin rivin : inode/directory=file-roller.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;vlc.desktop;nautilus-browser.desktop;
<klm_> Muotoon inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;*
<klm_> En sitten tiedä mitä toi oikeastaan teki, mutta myös kansioiden avaa muussa sovelluksessa lista hävisi
<Wompatti> klm_: hienoa että onnistui. Tuo rivi näyttäisi mielestäni juuri siltä, että siinä ensimmäisenä ohjelmana on file-roller
<klm_> Ne muut taitaa sitten olla jotain toissijaisia avausohjelmia.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-26
<urkki> Mistähän ihmeestä johtuu että poojan muumit-dvd toimii suomalaisilla äänillä vain Totemissa? Käytössä siis 10.10 ubuntu. Muilla playereillä se skippaa about sekunnissa sen alkuvalikon jossa voi valita suomi/ruotsi-version
<urkki> Eikö kukaan oo tommosta nähny? : Mistähän ihmeestä johtuu että poojan muumit-dvd toimii suomalaisilla äänillä vain Totemissa? Käytössä siis 10.10 ubuntu. Muilla playereillä se skippaa about sekunnissa sen alkuvalikon jossa voi valita suomi/ruotsi-version
<re-G> urkki: äänenhän voi valita jälkikäteenki jos valikko ei toimi
<re-G> milläs playerilla sitä ois himo kattoo
<urkki> Smplayerillä tai gnome playerilla, kuitenkin jollan mplayer-taustaisella kun on antiikkinen läppäri niin totem tahmaa liian usein
<re-G> en nyt noista muista, mutta vlc:llä onnistuu ainaki kielen vaihto lennosta
<urkki> Pätkii vlc:llä
<urkki> Sen pitäis kyllä olla kevyempi kuin totem mut tuntuu ettei oo
<urkki> Kokeilenpas vielä
<re-G> jaaja, entäs gxine? siinä pitäis kans valikkojen toimata hyvin
<re-G> mplayer-pohjaisia oon käyttäny vaa komentoriviltä, ja sieltä pystyy kyllä etukätee määräämään kielen, vaikkei valikkoa käyttäis/tai toimis
<re-G> joten luulis että gui-hommissa pystyis myös
<urkki> Ahaa, kokeilen gxineä
<urkki> Viep vielä enemmän resursseja
<urkki> Näyttää siltä että kaikki muut playerit skippaa alussa sen kielivalikon
<urkki> Toi exän kone on alunperin asennettu englanniks, muutettu sit suomeks
<urkki> En tiedä onko sillä vaikutusta
<urkki> Pulseaudio pyörittää melkein kolmasosaa koneen resursseista
<Sysi> sen voi poistaa, käytännössä huomaamaton jos ei oo ku yks äänikortti/laite
<urkki> Pitäisköhän poistaa, siis tosta exän koneelta
<Sysi> miniläppärissä parani fps ilman pulsea..
<Sysi> saahan sen aina takasikkin tarvittaessa
<urkki> Ok
<urkki> Synapticista varmaan pitää poistaa?
<urkki> Poistettu
<Sysi> jos äänet katos niin reboottaa
<tabasko_> Linucast on vähän parantunut siitä mitä sitä viimeksi kuuntelin
<tabasko_> siinä jopa jutellaan ihan mielenkiintoisia
<tale> tabasko_: Jos linucastin keskustelun taso ei tyydytä, sinne voi itse mennä kohottamaan tasoa.
<mjr> niin, jaksaiskohan sielläkin taas joskus käydä
<tabasko_> tale: tarkoitin siis että olen ihan tyytyväinen sen tasoon nyt
<hahlo> mjr: tale osallistumisenne olisi suotavaa, itseäni on häirinnyt ko. ohjelman tieteellinen taso
<Nakkel> Kellään kokemusta saako intelin näyttiksen ja Gnome 3:n puhaltamaan yhteen hiileen?
<Nakkel> Tipahtaa nyt vaan failsafeen.
<Nakkel> Core i5 integroitu näyttäjä fyi
<tale> Nakkel: Intelin näytönohjaimet on tavannut toimia vapailla ajureilla.
<tale> Nakkel: Onko toi joku vallan uusi ohjainpiiri?
<tale> Nakkel: Olet siis katsonut /var/log/Xorg.0.log -tiedostosta kyse on ajuriongelmasta?
<hifi> i5 taitaa olla aika experimentaalia
<Nakkel> tale: Ajuri tuntuu pelittävän ihan jees, että epäilen ton Gnome 3:n olevan vaan jotenki ronkeli tms.
<ath> Intelin ajureista taitaa yleensä puuttua aika paljon kaikenlaista.
<Nakkel> Compiz + Gnome 2 toimi ok.
<Nakkel> i915 ajurin tuo lataa
<Nakkel> Ja i965 taitaa olla toi core integroitu.
<Nakkel> Pitääpä vielä kysyä lisää goooglelta.
<Nakkel> Mmmk, Gnome-shell lähti... Nyt ku vielä löytäis mistä saa teemoja vaihdettua...
<ferni> i915 ainaski tässä core i7:ssa näyttää olevan moduuli ladattuna. gnome3 toimii ja muutki efektit ilman mitään ongelmia
<Nakkel> x-swat ppa ja sieltä päivitys ni lähti pelittää juh.
<Nakkel> Nyt pitäis keksiä miksi teemat ei toimi ja miksi asetuksista tuntuu puuttuvan osia.
<Nakkel> Kuten juuri tuo teemojen valinta.
<Sysi> siksi että se on gnome3
<Sysi> gnome-tweak lisää jonkuverran asetuksia
<Nakkel> Nojoo, mut joku 90-luvun harmaa vammattu teema on aika syvältä tässä ku kaikki muu on pyöreetä ja hienoa.
<Nakkel> Shell-extensioneitakaan ei taida olla yhtään...
<Nakkel> Kovin keskeneräistä tuntua
<Sysi> se tuntu fedoralla toimivammalta ku ubuntulla..
<Nakkel> Noh, tästä tulee hyvä tekosyy vaihtaa Kubuntuun työläppärissäki jos ei ala kohta tokenemaan. :)
<TemeASD> sanokaapas joku hyvä ja kevyt distro ajettavaks muistitikulta?
<TemeASD> 8gt tikku
<TemeASD> Celeron 2.8ghz kone med 512mb ram
<TemeASD> kiva jos open office toimis
<TemeASD> tartteis tehdä kouluhommia
<Iltsu> lubuntu pelas mulla ainaki tikulta aika kivast ku tyypitin
<TemeASD> juu, mulla oli se tuossa eile mutta ei ollu oikee vakaa
<TemeASD> kaikki muu kaatuili säännöllisin väliajoin paitsi x-chat :D
<TemeASD> oiskoha tuo mint kova?
<TemeASD> vaatimuksissa ois 512mb muistia ja gigane rosessori
<TemeASD> jospa kokeilen sitä siis
<Nakkel> Hrrrr, ei pysty.
<Nakkel> ppa-purge kehiin
<hifi> ilmoitan nyt että nattyn installeri on surkea
<hahlo> miksi?
<hifi> nvidian näytönohjaimella jää vilkkumaan kursori ruudulle kun bootloaderi on ladannut kernelin, intelin integroidulla rullaa hetken pallot ja jäätyy siihen hard lockkiin \o/
<hahlo> oletko kokeillut esim fedora 15 installeria? se vilkuttaa 10min sitten putoo fallbackiin
<hifi> aattelin kiskoa netbootin tikulle seuraavaksi
<hifi> jos sekin on rikki niin sit on yhteensopimatonta rautaa kai
<wave> TemeASD: en ole itse testannut, mutta tätä ainakin sanoneet kevyeksi http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Lg7uUn -> Bodhilinux.com
<bioterror> mikäköhän bodhin kohtalo on kun 10.04 lakkaa saamasta päivityksiä
<bioterror> kun ollaan niiin ja niin low-sepcia
<hifi> joo, nyt olis hyvä hetki itkeä
<hifi> onnistuin katkasemaan projektipäällikön kiintolevyn sata-liittimen kun yritin toisella koneella asentaa ubuntua kun tolla hardlockas
<hifi> ja se asennuskin hard lockas myöhemmin sillä koneella
<hifi> nyt mulla on paha mieli, projektipäälliköllä on maanantaina tosi paha mieli ja tulevan työntekijän koneella on windows 7 vaikka toivos ubuntua
<hifi> vitut sanon minä nyt
<olmi> kuumaliimaa, jesseteippiä ja vähän ylitöitä!
<TemeASD> hmm
<TemeASD> onkos kukaa kokeillu tuota bodhi linuxia
<TemeASD> latailin ku täällä suositeltii ja sanottii kevyeks
<TemeASD> mutta tuntuu lataavan aika kaua
<TemeASD> viitise minuuttia jo käynnistelly
<wave> ehkä #bodhilinux osaisi auttaa?
<TemeASD> ehkä
<Finnish> Löysinpähän hyvän mini-DAW:n
<Finnish> Traverso
<ighea> jaahas, mikähän olisi paras tapa saada nykyinen prosessorin käyttöprosentti selville
<ighea> scriptaamista varten
<ighea> ps:n listauksien yhteenlaskettu arvo ei pidä sitten yhtään paikkaansa
<mjr> load average uptimestä?
<ighea> mimmosia taikalaskuja sekin vaatisi kun helposti siitäkin tulee yli 100%:ia
<mjr> no jos on yli 1 niin tapissa ollaan :)
<mjr> korjaan: jos on yli cpu:iden määrä
<ighea> se on vaan vähän hidas reagoimaan muutoksiin, yllätys yllätys
<mjr> joono, määritelmällisesti
<Crazyguy> top osaa ainakin näyttää
<IhqTzup> Onko mitään muuta konstia ottaa koneeseen yhteyttä. Oon ssh-serverin unohtanu asentaa :/
<Crazyguy> ja ilmeisesti siinä on joku "batch" mode mitä voi käyttää scriptaamiseen
<Crazyguy> IhqTzup, ei vakiona taida olla, ainoastaan jos itse laittaa päälle
<mjr> top -b -n 1 lienee kandidaatti
<IhqTzup> Tais jäädä sitten reissussa leffat kahtomatta :/
<Crazyguy> top:ssa kannattaa varmaankin katsoa sitä idle-lukua, kun käyttöprosentit on jaettu useampaan osaan (ainakin käyttäjän ja järjestelmän välille)
<ighea> nekään arvot vaikuta olevan ihan kohdillaan
<ighea> verrattuna siis siihen ihmeeseen mitä gkrellm esittää
<ighea> tarvii pari kierrosta kalibroituakseen, vasta -n 3:lla alkaa olla samoissa lukemissa
<ighea> olisi edes enemmän desimaaleja tuossa uptimen ekassa arvossa niin sais jotain irti x)
<IhqTzup> Onko täällä muuten kellää n900? Kiinnostas tietää voiko tuota puhelinta cryptata mitenkään?
<ighea> joo'o, /proc/uptime:sta sai "parhaan" tuloksen, ei se ole kaunis ja tehokas, mutta riittävä: http://pastebin.com/0eF78TrY
<ighea> ja nyt kun liikaa innostuu, niin jos kirjottelisi harjoittelun vuoksi saman c:llä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-27
<re-G> onks kellaa faktaa, onko linuxissa oikeasti huonompi i/o -performanssi kuin windowsissa
<re-G> kellää*
<Echramath> Atimellä ottaa ainakin turpaan.
<re-G> musta on aika yllättävää jos oikeasti on käytännön i/o huonompi, koska sellasesta ei oo ikinä puhuttu missää :P
<Sysi> linux nopeutu enempi ssd:lle vaihettaessa, mun halvoilla pikkukingstoneilla
<Sysi> sanoohan ne että ainaki BSD:t on "tehokkaampia" ku linux
<bioterror> kyllähän toi solariski on aika kova
<pesasa> Täällä on ainakin kokemus, että Linuxilla kirjoittaa seitsemälle usb-tikulle yhtä aikaa (samaa dataa, paljon pieniä tiedostoja, n. 450MB) noin 10 minuutissa, kun yhden tikun kirjoittaminen kesti Win XP:ssä lähes tunnin.
<bioterror> http://www.zfsbuild.com/2010/09/10/freenas-vs-opensolaris-zfs-benchmarks/ ihan jepa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bc4ZOm -> FreeNAS vs OpenSolaris ZFS Benchmarks » ZFS Build
<Sysi> zfs on kaiken kaikkiaan paljo toimivampi solariksella ku linuxilla, vakaampiki
<bioterror> I wonder why :D
<bioterror> kuten myös nfs
<Sysi> suomalainen suurehko yhdistys vaihto openindianaan joku aika sitte sen takia
<bioterror> olisivat nyt ottaneet oraclelta sen raudan ja käyttiksen ;)
<Nakkel> Onks vaan mää vai onko paneelin applikaatiot epävakaita tms.
<Nakkel> Tuntuu että loginin yhteydessä vähintään yks applikaatio sanoo ittensä irti yhteistyöstä, yleensä kello tai multiloginjuttumikälie.
<reaby> eikös se mennyt niin että bootissa rämpyttää esciä niin pitäis saada grub-2 valikkokin auki
<bioterror> vai olikohan se vasen shifti
<reaby> olisko
<reaby> testaanpas sitä
<reaby> unohdin sitte omaan eee-pc:seen salasanan, viime kerran se oli auki joulukuussa :)
<reaby> ha, kiitos
<bioterror> menikkö sinkkuna sisää
<reaby> jep
<bioterror> sinänsä vähän hassua että tollane mahis on vakiona
<reaby> nii
<reaby> eipähän tarvinnu uudelleen asentaa
<Satoris> Jos levyä ei ole kryptattu ja hyökkääjä pääsee sen fyysisesti buuttaamaan niin se saa tehtyä ihan mitä vaan.
<reaby> nii.. :(
<reaby> eikös tuo windowsilla vähän sama
<Sickki> on
<IhqTzup> Itellä on kaikki vehkeet cryptattu paitsi tämä n900, kyselin vähän tietäskö kukaan täällä sen cryptaamisesta?
<mjr> eipä tolle mitään kryptaamattomassa järjestelmässä voi, jos ei muuta niin ottaa kovalevyn irti
<tale> Mikäs flight simulator Ubuntulle olisi kelvollinen ja osaisi käyttää ohjaimena joystickiä?
<Echramath> Oisko Xplane?
<Echramath> (Ei varmaankaan ole mitään etäisesti simun näköistä joka ei tue joikkaria)
<tale> Toimiiko kaikki lentokoneen ohjeiman näköiset joikkarit Linuxissa? Jos on USB-liitäntäinen.
<tale> Google löysi flight gearin, joka on pakettina Ubuntussa.
<mjr> afaik joystickit on aika peruskamaa että pitäis toimia, mutta en vanno kun en käytä
<Echramath> Veikkaan että joystickit on.
<Echramath> Ratit on ikävämpiä, koska niissä on nykyään kaikenlaista multimediaa, jonka Windows-ajuri hanskaa.
<Echramath> Tyyliin ohjelmallisesti säädettävät pyörimisalueen rajoittimet.
<Echramath> Mutta luulen että lentotikut koostuvat akseleista ja napeista vaan.
<mjr> mmh
<elias_a> No siinä on valikossa sellainen "yhteys Internetiin tjsp.
<elias_a> Sori - väärä kanava.
<shanttu> iltaa. mikäs siinä on kun jonkun ohjelman ikkuna menee sellaiseen tilaan, että klikatessa vaihtaa vaan pikkasen paikkaa. Osin menee gno-paneelin alle. OS maverick
<shanttu> ^gnome-paneelin
<re-G> en tiedä, ite heivasin paneelin alas
<re-G> ei kiinnostanu sit sen enempää
<re-G> debugata
<shanttu> ratkaisu tuokin
<pesasa> shanttu: Jos ikkuna on suurempi kuin näytölle mahtuu, olen huomannut tuollaista käytöstä. Joku hieno idea tuossa on olevinaan, mutten ole keksinyt, mikä.
<shanttu> pesasa: netbook kyseessä joten sopii kuvaan
<shanttu> tai siis ei sovi =)
<tasata> Hetkinen, miksi ikkuna vaihtaa paikkaa kun sitä klikkaa? Eikös nyt ole vähän enemmänkin pielessä
<tasata> Kukahan valopää tuollaisen on keksinyt
<tasata> Focushan tuossa vaan pitäisi siirtyä tai sitten ymmärsin väärin
<vigintix> Misäshän on vika, kun VLC:llä toistettaessa ääni säröilee.
<vigintix> Muilla soittimilla toimii mainiosti
<Sysi> ootko kokeillu eri ääniulostuloilla, muistaakseni vlc:llä voi säätää
<bioterror> VLC:llä on muutenki aina volat TÄYSIL
<topyli> siimäpä se. vlc:n voi laittaa reilusti yli kybälle jolloin se helposti yliohjaa elikkäs särkyy paikata
<topyli> ja paikat
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-28
<avantgardist> tervehdys :)
<avantgardist> kukaa online?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei.
<tuhoojabotti> underline oon.
<tuhoojabotti> höhöhö
<avantgardist> :D
<avantgardist> vieläköhä tääl logitetaan kaikki keskustelut kuten joskus tais olla semmone käytös?
<tuhoojabotti> Joo, varmaan.
<avantgardist> ok
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei sitä ajattele kunnes googles tulee vastaa.
<tuhoojabotti> :S
<avantgardist> jep, kerra tuli googlessa vastaan että löyty omia keskusteluja :D
<tuhoojabotti> Näinhän se menee.
<avantgardist> jep
<tuhoojabotti> Sit lisätää siihe viel 6 vuotta vanhoja foorumiviestejä (ylikellotuksesta)
<avantgardist> joo
<tuhoojabotti> niin siitäpäs vasta riemu repeää.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei sitä koskaan mieti kuinka tyhmältä sitä sitten myöhemmin kuulostaa.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<avantgardist> :D
<avantgardist> tässä fixailen parin käyttäjän joomla sivuja jotka lakkas toimimasta ku päivitettii ubuntu 9.04 -> 10.04 LTS
<tuhoojabotti> Ite koodaan omia sivujani.
<tuhoojabotti> http://dev.tuhoojabotti.com/index/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WsB5gN -> tuhoojabotti.com – Destroying Pictures
<tuhoojabotti> Node.js:n pääl
<avantgardist> hieno layout
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.tuhoojabotti.com näis wanhois on sisältöäki. :P
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mjrHRr -> tuhoojabotti - Destroying Pictures...
<avantgardist> juu, mun omat kotisivut on kooltaan jotai 50kb :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on pelkkäs js filu varmaa 3x tuo :P
<tuhoojabotti> 100kt kirjastoja ja 10kt omaa skiptiä :D
<tuhoojabotti> about
<avantgardist> jep
<tuhoojabotti> Tulevat toimaa sit ilman js myös :p
<avantgardist> mullaki oli ennen paljon php:tä omilla sivuilla, nyt tällä hetkellä ainoastaan html ja css käytös ;)
<tuhoojabotti> linkki tai en usko ;)
<avantgardist> juu täs: http://asiaa.tk/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ztFSvP -> asiaa.tk
<tuhoojabotti> huh huh. :)
<avantgardist> ?
<tuhoojabotti> frameja :D
<tuhoojabotti> oldschool oikein
<avantgardist> se on ns "kelluva osoite" ku on käytös .tk
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.kolumbus.fi/kimmo.puikkonen/ täs on mun entisen (yläaste) atk-maikan sivut :D
<tuhoojabotti> Joops
<avantgardist> alkuperäne osote: http://supaserver.lawl.at:8080/~avantgardist/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tCX0bH -> Joni Himanen Website - Index
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Joo ei noikaa validit oo. :P
<avantgardist> kunno väriyhistelmät kyl puikkosel
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Voi niitä aikoja.
<avantgardist> juu, muistan mun ekat kotisivut joskus aikoinaan :D
<tuhoojabotti> Siis kun se opetti mua viel.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<avantgardist> ja ne on mulla vielki talles
<tuhoojabotti> jotai vuos kaks sit.
<avantgardist> :D
<tuhoojabotti> jako jotai monisteit mis luki et taulukoil on hyvä theä.
<tuhoojabotti> tehä*
<tuhoojabotti> :DD
<avantgardist> taulukot joo :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hienoi kuvii.
<tuhoojabotti> sä et varmaa kattonu mun? :D
<avantgardist> tsekkailin sisältöö :)
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<avantgardist> latasin just Crazy Bubbles
<tuhoojabotti> ;DD
<avantgardist> joskus 3 vuotta sitten väsäilin yhen labyrinttipelin, mutta en muista enää missä se o ;D
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<avantgardist> kiva toteutus crazy bubbles pelillä :)
<tuhoojabotti> tänks
<tuhoojabotti> Kesken on.
<tuhoojabotti> (tm)
<avantgardist> juu, katoin että on beta
<tuhoojabotti> alpha ehkä. :D
<avantgardist> onko sourcet tulossa joskus?
<tuhoojabotti> En mää tiiä kehtaako sitä
<avantgardist> ok
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tais olla nii et toi on viimesin toimiva versio
<tuhoojabotti> Ja ton jälkee alko tulee mysteerisiä executable erroreit :D
<avantgardist> niin joo
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvä kyl yhes näist sun kuvis on kauheen selkee sharpening jälki :D
<avantgardist> missä niistä?
<tuhoojabotti> http://goo.gl/VK5E2
<avantgardist> juu, se on tehty joskus vuosia sitten ja kamera oli semmone halvempi pokkari :D
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs sul nyt o?
<avantgardist> Canon EOS 100D
<avantgardist> *1000D
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o 450D :P
<tuhoojabotti> joops
<tuhoojabotti> Hienoi kuvii kyl.
<avantgardist> tuo kuva on otettu sillä mun nykysellä canonilla: http://joninkuva.galleria.fi/kuvat/Valokuvaus%20ja%20Valokuvataide/Luonto.%20Maisemat./Syyskuu%202009%20Vaeltaja.jpg/_big.jpg
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<avantgardist> voinko lisätä sun sivut mun sivuille linkit osioon?
<tuhoojabotti> Anna palaa. :D
<avantgardist> ok :)
<tuhoojabotti> Voi olla, että teen itekkin semmosen osion
<tuhoojabotti> Mullaki oli muute kuvat.fi:ssä kun oli 6kk ilmatteeks, sit loppu ni värkkäsin nopee oman galleriatsydeemin :D
<avantgardist> aivan, mul oli kans vuosina 2004-2007 ite väsätty kuvagalleria :)
<avantgardist> kuvat.fi suhteellisen halpa 2 euro/kk ;)
<avantgardist> siinä oli sillo php käytös...
<tuhoojabotti> 24€/y
<avantgardist> jep
<tuhoojabotti> kapsi on 35€/y ja saan 555Gt :D
<tuhoojabotti> plus shellit
<avantgardist> aika hyvä paketti :)
<tuhoojabotti> On se :)
<tuhoojabotti> sivutki siel
<tuhoojabotti> sivut, irkki, backupit jne
<avantgardist> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Sitä ennen oli jonku ruottalaisen kaapis irc-shelli ;D
<avantgardist> :D
<tuhoojabotti> ts. pätkäs aina kun ne kännäs siel.
<avantgardist> mulla pyörii nytten parhaillaan shelli omas servus
<tuhoojabotti> Mun pitäs laittaa oma servu. :P
<avantgardist> varmaa joku meni yrjöö servun sisään siel :D
<tuhoojabotti> sähkökatkoa se aina syytti.
<avantgardist> oma servu on mun mielestä kaikkein paras vaihtoehto, ku voi tehä sillo iha mitä tahansa esim. raudan kanssa :)
<avantgardist> juu, sähkökatkoja saattaa tulla joskus
<tuhoojabotti> Niin, paitsi jos kotiin tulee 4-5/1 netti ;D
<avantgardist> nii aivan
<tuhoojabotti> Ulkona sarastaa
<tuhoojabotti> vois nukkumaan mennä
<avantgardist> mulla on tämmöne servukone: http://felujitottszerverek.hu/common/server-pictures/xseries205.jpg (supaserver.lawl.at)
<avantgardist> juu, alkaa olla myöhä kieltämättä
<avantgardist> mä nukuin ite putkeen yli 18h :D
<tuhoojabotti> aikainenpas.
<avantgardist> heräsin 00:05 aikoihin
<tuhoojabotti> Hieno on
<tuhoojabotti> Kai soot lukenu Googlen palvelin-keskus best practises? ;D
<avantgardist> juu kyl
<tuhoojabotti> hyödynnät paikallista ilmastoa ja säädät termostaatit
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> mittaat PUI
<tuhoojabotti> PUE*
<avantgardist> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo
<tuhoojabotti> tööt
<hahlo> onkos 11.04 mitään uutta mokkuloiden suhteen?
<hahlo> wammu ei tunnu löytävän huaweita
<hahlo> aiemmassa versiossa löysi
<hahlo> logout lohdutti, löysi laitteen
<viginti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<Henril> hei, haluaisin saada tietyt ohjelmat toimimaan kunnolla tässä ubuntussa tai sitten vaihdan windows 7 tai johonkin muuhun windowssiin
<Henril> tuolla vinellä en oo saanu ultima onlinea sekä EasyUO:ta toimimaan (peli ja pelin lisähärpäke)
<Henril> läppärini on aika vanha (5 vuotta) joten mietin että onko windovs 7 liian raskas?
<Henril> + uutena ehkä vittumaisimpana bugina ubuntussa on se että kun avaan alapalkista jonkin ikkunan esim. ircin tai vinen niin se aukeaa valkoisena tyhjänä ruutuna eikä näytä ohjelman tai kansion sisältöä ennenkuin sitä on rämpännyt kiinni ja auki edestakaisin
<Tm_T> Wine ja UO:n toimivuus, ilmeisesti pitäisi suoriltahttp://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=228
<Tm_T> ja kielenkäyttö...
<Henril> no anteeksi, mutta ongelma on varsin ärsyttävä ja on ilmestynyt päivitysten jälkeen
<Henril> nyt esim. jos avaan selaimeni google chromen niin en nää mitä sielä on auki vaan ilmestyy vain valkoinen tyhjä ruutu, kun pienennän sitä niin se näyttää taas sisällön mikä siellä oli auki
<Henril> easyUO ei ole koskaan toiminut ja en ole varma miten sen saisi oikein toimimaan
<wave> Henril: johtuisikohan tuo näytönohjaimestasi tai jotain? Liikaa silmäkarkkia päällä?
<Henril> no mulla on kyllä ihan perus asetukset mitkä ennenkin ollu, että ei o itään über grafiikoita päällä
<Henril> työpöytäkin on se ubuntu classic eikä se ärsyttävä uudistettu
<Henril> mites päivitän vinen?
<Sysi> jos sulla on uusin ubuntu niin siinä pitäis olla aika tuore
<Sysi> vai olikohan nattyyn paketoitu eri verisoita
<Henril> 1.2.2 tais olla vine versio
<shanttu> kävi oudosti. huomasin että toinen 2gb muistipalikka ei ollut paikallaan, laitoin kohdilleen ja nyt näyttää olevan käytössä 3gb neljän sijaan.
<shanttu> oon buutannut pariin otteeseen.
<Sysi> 32-bittinen käyttis ei saa käytettyä ku reilut kolme gigaa
<Sysi> asenna PAE-kerneli
<Sysi> ei yhtä hyvä ku 64-bittisen käyttäminen mutta neljällä gigalla ei vielä niin isoa väliä
<shanttu> pae mulla oli aiemmin, mutta asensin uusiksi ja palikka ei tosiaan ollut kohdillaan
<shanttu> Sysi: kiitos, näinhän se tosiaan olikin. muistin rajan olevan 4 gigaa
<Sysi> ihan siihen ei pääse käytännössä
<Tm_T> hmmm, eikö oletuskernelissä ole PAE?
<Sysi> repoissa on generic, generic-PAE ja ehkä vielä pari muuta
<shanttu> pae tullut aiemmissa asennuksissa, mutta nyt ei tosiaan ollut ollut palikka kohdallaan.
<Tm_T> ah, se asentuu jos on rajan yli muistia
<shanttu> jep
<shanttu> nyt on pae ja 3,9gb muistia tässä 32-bittisessä
<kill3> Millä ohjelmalla voi Ubuntussa asentaa näitä linux distroja USB tikulle?
<shanttu> unetbootin on yksi
<kill3> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/puppy-linux-on-usb/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9LG4Lo -> USB Puppy Linux Install | USB Pen Drive Linux
<kill3> tähän tapaan
<kill3> shanttu: Onko helpompi kuin tuo pendrivelinux, olis mulla seiskakin VB:llä
<shanttu> en ole pendrivelinuxia testannut, helppo on ja suht varmakin
<kill3> No täytyypä testata, aikomuksena kokeilla kuinka tuo Puppy toimii tikulta
<shanttu> en tiedä mihin valikkoon se menee että komentoriviltä käynnistys
<kill3> Meni tuonne järjestelmätyökaluihin
<shanttu> ok
<shanttu> dd:llä saa terminaalista kanssa tehtyä, saattaa olla windowsille jopa parempi
<tabasko_> dd:n kanssa vaan saa olla varovainen :)
<shanttu> näin on =)
<harto> mitenköhän saisin tehtyä ubuntussa boottaavan winxp asennus-usb-tikun
<shanttu> boottavat usbit päivän teema =)
<tuhoojabotti> vuoden!
<shanttu> haha
<shanttu> dd:llä _ehkä_, mutta pitää olla _todella_ varovainen
<Sysi> sen verran tiiän että melko viritys on millää käyttiksellä saada xp:n asennustikku
<Sysi> microsoft virallisesti ei tue sitä
<shanttu> vanha kunnon cd-metodi vaan, ja ulkoinen asema jos ei löydy sisäistä
<kill3> shanttu: se on tylsempi? =D
<shanttu> kill3: tylsä ja vaatii nöyrtymistä
<tabasko_> itseasiassa XP usbtikun tekeminen on aika triviaalia
<tabasko_> jossain oli skripti jolle vaan annetaan image ja se kirjoittaa sen boottaavaksi usbiksi
<tabasko_> mut se skripti tais olla kyllä windowssille :P
<tabasko_> virtuaalikoneessa vaan
<Newa> bartPE:llä olen boottaavan XP:n tehnyt ainakin CDlle
<Newa> ja onhan ubuntussa system -> administration -> startup disk creator
<anger> ok, nyt on paniikki: miten 11.04:ssä saa toistettua bluray leffan? :)
<tale> anger: Onko sulla blueray asema?
<anger> jep
<tale> anger: Toimiiko DVD-elokuvat?
<anger> joo
<tale> anger: Mitä googlella löytämiäsi sivuja olet jo tutkinut ilman tulosta?
<anger> Aika alussa vasta tän suhteen, lähinnä tätä kokeilin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9ypvTZ -> RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> anger: No ton saman sivun google löysi mullekin.
<bioterror> anger, ei kyl vakuuta toi
<anger> mikä?
<bioterror> toi ohjeistus toistaa blu-ray / hd-dvd -elokuvia
<anger> joo, aika monimutkainen
<bioterror> http://themediaviking.com/software/bluray-linux/ :---)
<bioterror> eiks VLC:lle voi sanoa että tossa on levy, toista se?
<anger> vlc:tä en olekaan vielä kokeillut...
<mjr> ei voi, blurayt on liian tiukkaan lukittuja vielä
<tuhoojabotti> Jep
<mjr> (ratkaisu: ei tarvi ostaa niitä kun eivät halua että niitä vois katsoa)
<bioterror> tekee vaan 1080 -ripin ;)
<Sysi> saako oikeen mitenkää fiksusti ripattuakaan? millään
<bioterror> 1080p
<paww> eac3ac:llä jos salaus on ensin ohitettu
<anger> joo, piratebayn avulla olisi näemmä taas kerran ollut helpompaa
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl o joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Ite tilasin Dr. Who kauden 5 :P
<anger> veikkaan että olisi latautunutkin leffa nopeammin kuin mitä kestää kävellä tonne 50m päähän leffavuokraamoon
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvältähän ne näyttää, jos saa näkymään.
<tale> Riippuu kuinka kaukaa katsoo ja mikä on näytön koko.
<tale> Mun 24-tuumaisella näytöllä ei nojatulista asti näe eroa HD-videon ja tavallisen DVD-laadun välillä.
<tale> Tästä työtuolista katsomalla kyllä näkee eron, kun näyttö on käsivarren mitan päässä. Ero on vallan huomattava.
<Sysi> softalla saa vaikutettua aika paljo laatuun
<Sysi> jälkirendaukseen on kaikkea hassua
<Sysi> <laaman> normileffoihin (niinku simpsoneihin ja dvdrippeihin) saa aika paljon uutta "detailia" kun pistää madVR ja avisynth ja reclock -ohjelmat käyttöön <laaman> madVR on video renderöijä kun taas avisynthillä saa sitten kaikenlaista muuta kikkailua, esim tuplattua frameraten
<Baikonur> mitähän tälle keksis yrittää, kun wlan ei toimi juur ollenkaan jos ei oo virtapiuha kiinni, mut sit kun laittaa virtapiuhan kiinni niin alkaa toimimaan ihan hyvin
<ighea> viedä takuuvaihtoon
<Baikonur> toi alko vasta kun asentelin gnomejuttuja tähän lubuntun päälle
<ighea> jaa, se varmaan lyö virransäästöä päälle
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-29
<Henril> mitä meinaa ircissä että puskuritilaa ei ole vapaana ku koetan yhdistää jollekkin serverille?
<Henril> Yhdistäminen epäonnistui. Virhe: Puskuritilaa ei ole vapaana
<hifi> mitäköhän toi on englanniksi
<Echramath> "No buffer space available" veikkaan.
<Tm_T> kuulostaa serverin ongelmalta
<Henril> hmm aattelin asentaa windows 7 ja varmuudeksi polttaa ubuntun uusimmasta versiosta mikä nyt toimii niin DvD:n jos iskeekin katuman päälle
<Echramath> Henril: Mikä tuota valitti?
<Henril> pitääkö mun ladata uusimman version levykuva vai löytyykö multa koneelta se jo suorilta kun kerta käyttöjärjestelmänä se on
<Henril> Irc valitti mut se ongelma meni jo
<Henril> en tiedä mistä oli kiinni,
<Henril> korjautu itestään
<Echramath> Mikä softa siis?
<Henril> XChat
<Henril> serverin ongelma varmaankin
<Henril> tai sitte omassa koneessa vika, oli ainakin sillä hetkellä kaistaa madollisesti aika paljon käytössä ku oli vähän latauksia
<Echramath> Paikalliselta ongelmata tuo nimenomaan vaikuttaisi.
<Henril> voi itku tätä konetta, nyt nettikin on tosiaan alkanut sekoilemaan
<Henril> huhhuh, asentelen sen windows 7 varmaan tänään niin ei tarvi itkeä ubuntun bugien takia enää
<Henril> ärsyttävää kun ei tule mitään virheilmoitusta mistä voisi päätellä missä on vika ja miten se korjataan
<Sysi> eihän windowsissakaa :P
<Sysi> lokeissa on kyllä virheilmotukset melko varmasti, niistä ei vaan huudella erityisemmin
<tale> Henril: Asennetussa järjestelmässä ei ole asennustaltion levykuvaa missään, jos et itse sitä ole jostain hommannut.
<tale> Sullahan pitäisi olla se jo sillä taltiolla josta asensit.
<tale> Henril: Englanninkielisen virheilmoituksen näkee käynnistämällä ohjelma komentoriviltä ja pistämällä komennon eteen LANG=C.
<tale> Henril: Siis LANG=C xchat
<tale> Henril: Sitten kun saa sen englanninkielisen virheilmoituksen, voi googlettaa mitä se tarkoittaa ja miten sen saisi korjattua.
<tale> Henril: Ubuntussa järjestelmän lokit on hakemistossa /var/log, sieltä voi katsoa uusimmat ja lukea olisiko jotain valaisevaa. Vaati oikeuksia, eli sudo eteen.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Translatewiki.net
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rzDFQE -> Viikko 22 - Translatewiki.net | Viikon VALO
 * heikki muistuttaa yhteisön kokouksesta TÄNÄÄN kello 21.00 kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, asialistalla erityisesti osallistuminen Assemblyille elokuussa: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteis%C3%B6n_kokous
<Henril> miks on error 5 kun koettaa asentaa windows 7?
<Wompatti> Henril: error 5 missä?
<Henril> ku koetan boottaa koneen niin et windows 7 dvd on sisäl
<Wompatti> Henril: onko kone asetettu buuttaamaan dvd-levyltä?
<Henril> ei, ellei se sitä itsestään osaa tehdä
<Henril> elikäs nyt joudut neuvomaan miten se tapahtuu
<Echramath> Biosissa on valinnat, ellei se kone vihjaa jotain jo bootissa.
<Echramath> Jossain on joku Press jotain to change boot order.
<Sysi> tietysti aina voi olla epäonnistunu poltto
<Finnish> Osaiskohan joku neuvoa miten OSX Lionin sais asennettua virtualboxiin?
<Sysi> veikkaan että lähinnä ei
<Echramath> Kai se mainittaisiin edes jotenkin toimivana listassa jos se toimisi.
<Sysi> sillä devel-lisenssillä mikä sen käyttöön tarvitaan se ois vissiin kummiski lainmukaista, mutta vmwarella tai jollaki vois olla enemmän edes mahollisuutta saaha jotenki toimivaan
<czr> kasittaakseni pitaa olla muokattu asennusmedia et menee
<czr> viralliset mediat ei
<Henril> osaako joku neuvoa miten saisin ton windows 7 asennettua? poltin yhdelle dvd:lle sen iso tiedoston ja sitten ku koettaa käynnistää konetta se DvD sisällä ni se heittää jonkun error code 5 jutun ja jatkaa käynnistystä normaalisti Ubuntuun
<czr> jaa-a. onko siina linux-ydin? jos on niin voin ehdottaa pari jippoa
<Sysi> poltithan sen levykuvana etkä vaan datana? jos poltto on onnistunu niin biosista vaan asetukset kohilleen, jostaki muropaketista ehkä vois toivoa saavansa jonkilaista apua windowsille
<Henril> siis mitä meinaat sysi pitäskö mun polttaa levylle se ISO tiedosto eikä tehdä siitä ISOtiedostosta levyä? täh en nyt ymmätäny
<Henril> ja siis poltto on onnistunu eli pitäskö mun biosista sitten jotenki vaan käynnistää se levy?
<czr> tai #windows-fi
<Henril> täällä ei niinku neuvota että miten saa ubuntun tilalle asennettua windows 7?
<ninnnu> Ei
<Henril> syrjittekö te windowssia?
<ninnnu> Emme ole Windows-tuki
<ninnnu> Ja varsinkaan laittomasti hankittujen sellaisten
<Henril> ok
<Henril> mistä tiedät ettei se oo laillinen ISO tiedosto?
<ninnnu> Et ole jenkki
<ninnnu> -> Suomalaisilla on vähän heikommat mahikset saada laillista ISOa mistään
<Henril> duh, windows 7 oli pitkän aikaa kaikkien laillisesti ladattavana
<Henril> ja on vieläkin varmaan jossain
<Sysi> ja siitäki on pitkä aika ku ei oo ollu enää
<czr> ei kai kyse ole edes laillisuudesta. ei vain ole paras kanava windows-ongelmille.
<Echramath> .iso muutetaan levyksi optiolla "burn image" tai jotain vastaavaa.
<Echramath> Ja biosissa on boottijärjestys, josta pitää valita cd/dvd-asema ekaksi. Tarkat sanamuodot vaihtelevat laitteittain.
<Echramath> Ihan sama mikä systeemi on tarkoitus asentaa.
<anger> Tosta vaan lukemaan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XC8BEg -> BurningIsoHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> !coc
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Sysi> kieltää laittomuudet
<anger> Ja sitten itse asentelukysymykset #windows-fi:n puolelta
<anger> Vinkkinä, ei pitäisi olla hankalaa ja jos on, kannattaa harkita haluaako sitten itse toimia koneensa adminina
<default_nick> Mulla ongelmana ATI Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE], neuvoa ajurin asentamiseen? Kaikki toimi tähän asti, mutta 10.04 jumiutui mscorefontsin eulaan, valikosta restart -> meni rikki, yritin jatkaa päätteeltä päivitystä neuvotusti, rikki pysyi, asensin 11.04 -> haluttu resoluutio puuttuu listasta. Lisäajuri puuttuu lisäajureista. Muistan että Synapticiin piti asettaa joku uusi lähde kunnon ajurin asentamiseksi, mutta
<default_nick> nyt en löydä ohjetta. Tällä sivulla https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI on linkit rikki.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JDHaTW -> BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<default_nick> Ei auta, Fibubot
<czr> ei noin vanhalle luultavasti ole enaa atilta tukea ollu "vahaan aikaan"
<czr> ja ihan hyvinhan RV100 toimii oss-ajureillakin
<default_nick> Mutta kuten sanoin, ei ole enää oikeaa resoluutiota listassa (14xx x jotain)
<czr> lieko jotain rikottu 11.04:ssa taas vaihteeksi. itse kaytan vain LTS:ia.
<default_nick> Muistaakseni oli sama vika 9.10:ssä, jonka korjasin em. linkin ohjeella, muistaakseni Synapticin kautta
<default_nick> Mulla on varmuuskopio /home -kansiosta, voisko siellä olla jotain vinkkiä haudattuna?
<anger> Niin siis sulla ei ole suljettua ajuria ladattuna?
<anger> Kokeile asentaa paketti fglrx
<anger> Ja joskus kanssa itellä ollut hämäriä ongelmia ton reson kanssa, viimeksi nvidian suljettujen ajureiden kanssa
<anger> Sillon vaan tunkannut /etc/X11/xorg.conffia
<default_nick> Asensin fxlrx:n aiemmin tänään, ei tapahtunut mitään edes rebootilla
<default_nick> pääte: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Henril> minä en löydä mistään windows vistan asennuslevyä, haluaisin kuitenkin asentaa sen koneelleni takaisin kun ubuntulla en saa nyt ohjelmia toimimaan niinku haluaisin, läppärin pohjassa on vistan product ID, saiskohan jostain netistä ladattua vaikka sen vistan laillisesti uudestaan?
<tale> Henril: Mikset osta levyä kaupasta? Sieltä niitä saa.
<Henril> koska kupat eivät ole sunnuntaisin auki ja ne maksaa aika paljon
<tale> Henril: Miksi muuten täällä Ubuntu-kanavalla koko ajan kyselet Windowsista?
<Henril> koetan nyt vaan saada läppärin alkuperäiseen tilaansa palautettua edes
<tale> Henril: Läppäreissä on yleensä palautusosio, josta sen alkuperäisen käyttöjärjestelmän saa takaisin.
<Henril> siksi koska täältä on osattu neuvoa miten saa ubuntun toimimaan niin oletan että täällä osataan neuvoa miten voi vaihtaa takaisin johonkin toiseen käyttöjärjestelmään?
<Henril> niin tässäkin on/oli palautus-osio
<Henril> miten saan sen auki?
<tale> Henril: Tai tekemistäsi palautuslevyistä voi myös asentaa takasin, nehän neuvotaan tekemään heti kun läppärin on tuonut kaupasta kotiin.
<tale> Henril: Katso sen läppärin käyttöohjeesta miten siihen palautustoimintoon pääsee.
<tale> Henril: Se on eri lainen tapa eri valmistajien koneissa.
<Henril> nepäs on ne jotka on aika hukassa
<Henril> koetin kaivella mutta ei löytynyt ohjekirjasta
<Henril> pitänee vielä etsiä
<tale> Henril: Katso se sitten valmistajan webbisivulta, sieltä usein saa ne manuaalit ladattua tai ohjeet löytyy muuten.
<Henril> joku HP recovery juttu pitäs tosiaan olla
<Henril> koetetaan jos HP:n sivuilta löytyy lisäneuvot
<Henril> no nyt on perhana, eipä löydy palautuslevyjä mistään ja epäilen että olenko edes tehnyt moisia, myöskään alkuperäistä koneen mukana tullutta asennuslevyä ei tahdo löytyä :/ jopas on kinkkistä
<Henril> oonkohan mahdollisesti poistanu asentaessani Ubuntua ton alkuperäsen jaetun kovalevy lohkon jolla se pitäs normaalisti palauttaa?
<tale> Henril: Katso onko siellä muita osioita kuin Ubuntun root ja swap.
<default_nick> anger, /etc/X11/xorg.conf puuttuu kokonaan
<Henril> mistä nään nuo tale?
<mjr> xorg.conf:ia ei yleensä nykyään olekaan, vaan asiat automaattitunnistetaan
<mjr> poikkeuksena suljetut ajurit tai jos tarvii jotain kummallisempia säätöjä
<tale> Henril: Komentoikkunassa kirjoitat: sudo fdisk -l
<default_nick> ATI Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] ajuriongelma edelleen, kokeilin tuolta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI kohtaa "Install the fglrx Driver from AMD/ATI Catalyst 11.2 For Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick", mutta korvasin komentorivillä sanan "maverick" sanalla "natty" (ei mitään hajua, mihin se vaikuttaa). Tuli tällainen valitus: http://pastebin.com/HybkutLn  ,mitäköhän tarkoittaa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JDHaTW -> BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<hifi> default_nick: asennettuna valmiiksi, fglrx ei tue noin vanhaa näytönohjainta
<default_nick> mutta miten se toimi 10.04:ssä ennen sen hajoamista?
<Sysi> suljettu? oli ehkä vanha versio
<default_nick> no, mikä tahansa jippo saada näyttötila tarkemmaksi kuin 1152x864 kelpaisi
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution jos englanti luonnistuu
<default_nick> Sysi, "cvt 1400 1050", "xrandr --newmode "1400x1050_60.00"...", "xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1400x1050_60.00", "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1400x1050_60.00" -> "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280 (desired size 1400x1050)"
<Sysi> veikkaisin että vaatii xorg.confin kans säätämistä
<Tekno> virtual 2048 2048 heittää sinne
<default_nick> tarkemmin? en pysty luomaan koko xorg.conf:ia man-sivun perusteella
<default_nick> eiku em. linkin lopussa on esimerkki -> copy-paste...
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> toki olet ensin consolessa ja lopettanut xDM:n
<Tekno> miten tän ubuntun saa vanhan näköseks
<Tekno> palkit semmoseks ku enne
<default_nick> bioterror, käsitin että piti tappaa Xorg, mutta se vaan pulpahtaa heti takaisin..?
<bioterror> default_nick, jos gnome, niin sudo service gdm stop
<bioterror> jos kubuntu, sudo service kdm stop
<Tekno> sanokaas ny
<bioterror> Tekno, siel on varmaan se "Classic Mode"
<Tekno> miten tän saa semmoseks ku enne
<Tekno> missä'
<bioterror> siellä sisäänkirjautumisruudus
<Tekno> no ei oo semmost
<bioterror> Tekno, http://ihaveapc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-11.04-Classic-Gnome-Session-001.png
<Tekno> oon laittanu jonku autologinin
<Sysi> no kirjaudu ulos
<kalouu> nyt tarvis jeesii ton evolution kanssa
<tale> kalouu: Minusta thunderbird on parempi sähköpostiohjelma.
<kalouu> okeii! pitää tseka thunderbird jos siihen saisin asennettuu sähköpostin jopa sillee et toimis
<tale> kalouu: Kyllä se toimii oikein hyvin.
<bioterror> tale, oli kunnes se alkoi arvailee sähköpostiasetuksia
<bioterror> maailman ärsyttävin ominaisuus
<bioterror> ai mut, eiks kaikil oo gmail
<tale> bioterror: No tuo on totta, mullakin tämä uusi Thunderbirdi arvaa väärän lähtevän postin palvelimen, mutta samalla tavalla ennenkin ne piti kaikki kirjoittaa itse.
<tale> Kirjoittaa vaan kaikki asetukset ite eikä välitä niistä automaatin tekemistä niin hyvin toimii.
<kalouu> löytyy gmailkin mutta tarvii tota virallistakin s.postii käyttää niin probleema sen kanssa ku ei tahdo saaha toimimaa
<bioterror> mä oon aika yllättynyt miten toi "cone" hoitaa imap folderit
<tale> kalouu: Tässä esimerkiksi ohje: http://yhteisokeskus.net/wiki/Ohje:Sisällys#S.C3.A4hk.C3.B6postiohjelman_k.C3.A4ytt.C3.B6.C3.B6notto
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dFJiTs -> Ohje:Sisällys – Yhteisökeskus
<tale> kalouu: Vastaavasti silti menee se Evolutionikin, eli jos sitä haluat käyttää niin noi asetukset pitää vaan tehdä oikein.
<tale> kalouu: Tästä voit sitten katsoa mikä on sulle oikea lähtevän postin palvelin: http://www.fimnet.fi/palvelut/fimnet/email/smtp.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wEbPhq -> Lähtevän postin palvelimia (SMTP)
<kalouu> minnes ton sähköpostin salasanan saa ujutettuu..palvelimen osotteet ja käyttäjätunnuksen kyllä löysin mut salasanlle en paikkaa löytän :)
<tale> kalouu: Kyllä se kysyy sen salasanan sitten kun tarvitaan. Siinä voi kruksata että muistetaan niin ei kysy seuraavalla kertaa enää.
<kalouu> vaan kun ei kysy
<tale> kalouu: Sitten sulla on jotain pielessä jossain.
<tale> kalouu: Vertaa noihin ohjeen kuviin ja kato missä sulla on toisin.
<kizee> mikähän olis joku hyvä ohjelma mikä osais poistaa automaattisesti kaiken ei tarvitut ohjelmat/paketit ?
<tale> kizee: apt-get autoremove
<tale> kizee: Sitten on myös deborphan joka etsii paketteja jotka järjestelmän mielestä on tarpeettomia.
<kalouu> kun mikää ei tunnu olevan väärin..sen verran oon winukan puolelki näit spostei säätän mut siel on paikka tolle spostille
<tale> Kannattaa katsoa mitä se poistaisi ettei katoa semmoista minkä haluaa pitää.
<kizee> toi jäljimmäinen kuulostaiskin jo semmoselta mitä meinasin.
<tale> kalouu: Ei voi neuvoa tarkemmin käytettävissä olevilla tiedoilla.
<kalouu> katotaa asennan nyt ton evolution uudestaa ni kattoo jos sen jälkee toimis
<kizee> autoremove ei poistattais mitään :P
<tale> kizee: Deborphanin lisäksi on debfoster ja cruft.
<kizee> kiitos vinkistä, koittelen eka tota deborphania
<heikki> yhteisön kokous vartin päästä: #ubuntu-fi-tiimit ( http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteis%C3%B6n_kokous )
<Sysi> jos hfsprogs tunnetusti korruptoi dataa yli kahen teran levyillä, pitäis olla turvallista formatoida toi kaksteranen hfsplussaksi?
<Sysi> noo, onhan mulla kaikki backupattuna
<kalouu> ei kyl tuu ton evolution kans nyt mitää..voiskohan johtuu siint et laitoin ekana siihen gmailin ja nyt se käyttää sit samaa salasanaa molempiihin?
<kimbledon> neuvoja uuden läppärin ostoon?
<czr> älä osta
<kimbledon> mikä kannattais ajureiden kannalta
<czr> ajattele luontoa
<czr> ah :-)
<Sysi> intel, ei ainakaa nvidia optimus
<czr> ei ainakaan se indeed.
<Sysi> jos onnistut selvittämään, ei broadcomia
<kimbledon> okei
<kimbledon> no lenovon thinkpadis ois intelin suurin osa noista
<Sysi> se ei kyllä oo vielä ihan välttämättä katastrofi, optimus jokseenki on
<czr> bcm wlanissa on aika.. mielenkiintoista aina.
<kimbledon> joo en osta mitää mikä ei välttämättä toimi
<kimbledon> ku en jaksa koodailla omii ajureita sitte ollenkaa
<bioterror> se mikä toimii 11.04, ei toimi ehkä 11.10 :D
<czr> ei mikään välttämättä toimi.
<czr> jos haluat ostaa sellaisen jonka toimii, osta jostain linux-kaupasta ja pyydä testattavaksi ensin yms
<kimbledon> no joo mutta suunnilleen :D
<kimbledon> ainaki täs omassa fujitsussa kaikki on intelin settei ja näihin löytyy ajureita aika hyvi
<czr> "laptop malli linux problems"
<kimbledon> jepjep
<kimbledon> noo googlailen tost
<czr> hmm. vois ottaa itseani niskasta kiinni ja tehda jotain(tm)
<ighea> pystyyköhän sitä mitenkään reagoimaan ohjelmalla että järjestelmä on suspendaamassa? :E
<czr> pystyy toki
<czr> riippuu jarjestelmasta mika aiheuttaa suspendin
<ighea> oletetaan että pm-utils
<czr> jos esim pm-utils, niin /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/ sisaltaa skriptit mitka ajetaan silloin
<czr> googlella loytyi "linux suspend hooks" haulla toi
<ighea> niin, sieltä varmaan tulee myös dbus-oksennus
<czr> riippuu siita mita tarkoitat oksennuksella :-)
<czr> siel on kaikkea mitka valillisesti voi aiheuttaa dbusin yli kaikkea
<ighea> "Hei, kaikki! Pitäkää kiinni, nyt sukelletaan muistiin!"
<czr> no ei siel ihan kaikelle ollu skripteja
<czr> mut eka kerta kun tutkin asiaa, voi olla et missaan jotain
<ighea> on vain sovellus joka ronkkii prosessorin FSB:n kellotaajuutta lennossa ja puskaradio kertoo, että arvot olisi kiva olla vakiot ennen kuin pm-utils tai vastaava lyö liinat kiinni
<czr> no tee uusi skripti 00-alkuisena tuonne
<czr> ja pakota se sovellus pois ja sit cpufreqilla pakotat tietyn taajuuden
<czr> en tosin tieda FSB:n saatamista suoraan, cpufreq voi olla sen takana, tai sit ei
<ighea> ei paljon cpufreq-lelukkeita käytetä kun rauta ei tue
<czr> no siis. tapat skriptilla sen joka aiheuttaa ongelmia ja forsetat sen fsb:n sinne minne pitaa.
<ighea> kaikki ylimääräinen vain aiheuttaa sen, että piiperöisten täytyisi osata myös änkeä ne lisukkeet oikeisiin paikkoihin ennen varsinaisen binäärin suorittamista ja minua ei niin kauheasti innostaisi luoda debianissimo-paketteja
<czr> eli valitat lahinna sen takia kun sellaista toimintoa ei ole valmiiksi?
<ighea> no olisi se niin kiva vain kuunnella kerneliltä sopivaa signaalia ja reagoida siihen
<ighea> mutta näytti tuo selviävän ihmeen kaupalla suspendista
<czr> ois toki. oon monesti kaivannu tuota, sen lisaksi myos sellaista kuin "memory pressure" ja "normal"
<czr> mut ei.
<ighea> hehe... tiedä sitten... tarkkailisi inotify:llä /sys/power/state:a ja yrittäisi ehtiä reagoida x)
<czr> inotify ei valitettavasti aina toimi sysfs-nodejen kanssa
<czr> tosin se on helppo testata komentorivilta
<ighea> no se
<czr> (siel oli kans inotify-"ohjelma" jolla voi testata)
<ighea> en taida alkaa hienostella kuitenkaan :)
<ighea> menee 16 kilotavun taikaraja rikki
<ighea> niin kuin sillä mitään väliä olisi
<czr> mita sa yritat kotkata? :-)
<czr> kai sa kaytat kaikkia tarpeellisia gcc:n vipuja yms?
<czr> ja strippaat kaiken epaoleellisen
<czr> vai mita 16k:ta tarkoitat?
<ighea> hehe
<ighea> asus eee pc 70x:lle joka rullaa mahtavalla celeron-m 900:lla alikellotettuna juoksemaan 630MHz:llä vakiona
<czr> eiks se tue cpufreqia?
<czr> vai mita siis kikkailet? :-)
<czr> ja miksi (muuten kuin huvin ja urheilun vuoksi)
<ighea> pieni demoni vaan joka tarkkailee prosessorin kuormaa ja kun se ylittää tietyn arvon niin ylikellottaa laitteen sörkkimällä sitä FSB:tä ja kun taas kuorma putoaa tarpeeksi tarpeeksi pitkän aikajakson ajaksi niin alikellotellaan
<czr> ah. heh
<ighea> ei tue semmosia hienouksia
<czr> milla tuon fsb:n puukotus onnistuu sit?
<ighea> pentium-m:n ja celeron-m:n erot on juuri että speedsteppi puuttuu + pienempi välimuisti
<czr> puuttuu kokonaan? ugh. onpas. gay.
<czr> mut siis fsb:n puukotus kait tapahtuu chipsetissa, milla sa sita puukotat? mmio regionista?
<ighea> joku sankari teki vuosia sitten BIOS:n firmwarea tutkimalla kernelimoduulin jolla voi i2c:n kautta ronkkia FSB:tä ja vaihtaa "high ja low performance mode":n välillä
<ighea> eli nostaa ja laskea prosessorin jännitettä
<czr> hmm. jannitteen ymmarran, kun se tulee kuitenkin ulkoiselta regulaattorista
<czr> mut taajuutta en ihan. miksi se ois i2c:n takana?
<ighea> ei se välttämättä olekaan
<ighea> mutta sen kautta löytyy kikkula jolla sitä saa muutettua
<czr> omituista :-)
<ighea> aika erikoista on koko systeemin kehitys
<czr> no, intel on intel
<ighea> tarpeeksi vanhoissa bioseissa oli suoraan valinta jolla voi kytkeä sen performance moodin päälle eli laittaa tuon rullaamaan 900MHz:llä aina
<czr> joskus tuntuu et ne vain vahingossa saa aikaseksi jotain toimivaa
<ighea> mutta siinä samassa versiossa on sitten ongelma tuulettimen säädön kanssa
<ighea> ja ei kyllä nämä on ihan Asuksen omia säätöjä :>)
<czr> heh
<czr> asus.. ei puhuta enempaa
<czr> tosin en ma tieda yhtaan valmistajaa pc-maailmassa enaa kehen varsinaisesti luottaisin patkaakaan
<ighea> no niillä on kohtuullinen linux-tuki x)
<ighea> julkaisevat vesilinnutkin yleensä
<czr> no. onhan se hyva tietaa et noudattavat edes lakia
<ighea> juu, samaa ei voi sanoa monesta muusta
<ighea> mikä GPL? LAAALALAALALALAA
<czr> General Protection fauLt.
<ighea> itse tosin suosin WTFPL:ää
<czr> ma oon tainnu kayttaa vain GPLv2:ta
<czr> tosin harvoin julkaisen mitaan, joten aika sama
<ighea> joskus sitä oivaltaa johonkin ongelmaan jonkinlaisen ratkaisun
<ighea> tämäkin lähinnä lähti siitä että halusin komentorivityökalun joka oksentaa pihalle nykyisen prosessorin käytön prosentteina
<czr> heh. se onkin hauska ongelma.
<ighea> kirjottelin sen bash-scriptinä ja totesin että hauska on, tehdäänpä sama C:llä
<czr> miten maarittelet "nykyisen kayton"?
<ighea> se mitä tehdään kun ei idlata
<czr> niin mut proc:in kautta
<ighea>  /proc/uptime yskäisee silmille uptimen ja idletimen
<czr> jos riittaa suht pieni tarkkuus etka tarvi pollata turhan useasti..
<ighea> nii
<czr> niin. olin just sanomassa et uptime :-)
<czr> ehdit kuitenkin, hyva.
<ighea> sillä mentiin
<czr> toi menee hauskaksi kun on useampi prossa ja core ja cpufreq.
<ighea> ottaa se jo ytimet huomioon
<czr> juu, toi ottaa toki, mut lahinna idlen maaritelma jarjestelmatasolla
<czr> jos on puolet coreista tapissa, niin tuskin tayttaa enaa "idle":n maaritelmaa.
<czr> tai tayttaa, riippuu kuka kysyy.
<ighea> jaa'a, ajattelet liian hienosti
<czr> aina.
<czr> paheeksi asti, joskus :-)
<ighea> ei minua kiinnosta kuin uptimen ja idletimen muutos tietyllä aikavälillä ja mitä hauskaa voin sillä tiedolla tehdä
<czr> mua kiinnostaa yleensa pidempiaikainen kayttaytyminen ja ongelmatilanteiden havaitseminen etukateen tai niin nopeasti kuin "mahdollista".
<czr> eri ongelma toki.
<ighea> nyt ei kotiserverin status-sivu näytä prosessorin käytön olevan aina tapissa, top ei ollut paras lelu sen mittaamiseen
<ighea> ennustaminen on taitolaji
<czr> heh, mahdotonta se toki on. mut arvailu on parempi kuin nostaa kadet pystyyn jos on jonkinlainen konfidenssiarvo esittaa arvaukselle
<ighea> mutta mitä siihen suorittimen kuormaan tulee niin tässähän on periaatteessa ihan pätevä värkki siihen tarkoitukseen: echo "$(expr $RANDOM % 100)%"
<czr> kammottavat kuormat moisella kyl :-)
<ighea> riippuu ajanhetkestä x)
<czr> eiku siis moisen suorituttamisesta :-)
<czr> suorittamisesta jopa
<ighea> no joo
<czr> ongelmaksi noissa loadijutuissa tulee aika nopeasti monimutkaisimmissa analyyseissa et se itse analyysin kerays aiheuttaa sivuefekteja aika mukavasti
<ighea> 9ms
<czr> koko /proc on aika hirvittava tuon suhteen
<ighea> toki
<czr> uptime on onneksi sielta kevyemmasta paasta, mut sekin aiheuttaa kaikkien corejen yli lukot
<czr> tietty jos on hidas kone muutenkin, niin efekti toki on pahempi. mut ei siina mitaan uutta.
<czr> jospa lukis jotain ja .. hitto, huomenna toihin. (loma loppui siis)
<ighea> ei parane ainakaan analysoivan prosessin tehdä mitään muuta kuin odottaa halutun mittausvälin aikana... tietty melkoisen rajoittavaa jos halutaan kerätä paljon dataa :E
<czr> niinpa
<ighea> aiheuttaa lukot?
<czr> juup, toi data kerataan jokaiselle corelle erikseen
<czr> kun lukee uptime:n, pitaa se data summata yhteen ennen palautusta
<czr> procin puolella tapahtuu tama siis
<ighea> saa varmaan olla tosin todella tiivis keräys väli että sitä huomaa?
<czr> aika paljon scheduler/mm-statistiikkaa on per-cpu-rakenteissa vain
<czr> riippuu siita mita sun cpu:t tekee muuten, mut ei se tietty mikaan ongelma normi-PC:lla
<czr> sulautetuissa vaan harvemmin on normi-PC:ta, tai sit kun on paljon coreja vastaavasti jarjestelmassa (100+)
<ighea> no sulautetut laitan samaan kategoriaan graafisten efektien ohjelmoinnin kanssa
<czr> mut statistiikan luku on vahan tuollaista. sen lisaksi tulee snprintf-konversiot kernelissa, ja tietty userspacen pitaa viela parsia se paska takas binaariseksi :-)
<ighea> molemmat ovat taikuuden oma ala-lajinsa joka ei vaan taivu kaikille
<czr> neh, ei ne loppujen lopuksi niin erilaisia ole jos niissa linux pyorii
<czr> vahemman kaikkea
<czr> tietty sit jos ei ole linuxia niin asia on erikseen
<ighea> jos ei saa linuxia pyörimään niin koitetaan mennä liian halvalla x)
<czr> ei valttis
<czr> mita yksinkertaisempi prossa, sita vahemman ongelmia luotettavuuden suhteen
<ighea> no ei, riippuuhan se käyttötarkoituksesta
<czr> ja kovin yksinkertaisiin linux ei istu
<czr> toki se voi olla myos kustannuskysymys
<czr> mut, laters ja yot
<ighea> työt
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-21
<shanttu> fyi: jos päivittää uuteen gimpiin (2.8) shotwell ja eog eivät toimi
<Mkaysi> Onko asiasta bugiraporttia?
<shanttu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11843866 juttua ainakin kuukauden takaa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1o0c0t -> [SOLVED] Shotwell and image viewer not working after Gimp 2.8 install - Ubuntu Forums
<shanttu> auttava ratkaisu:ppa shotwell, joka vaikuttaa bugiselta.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-22
<elias_a> Hep - mitäs päättelemme tästä tänään junan inforuudusta otetusta kuvasta? http://t.co/uBizGW3j
<elias_a> Debianilla on tehty nuo infonäytöt junassa ja tuosta voinee päätellä, että boottaa lokaalilta medialta.
<pesasa> No, tossa sentään boottaa pelkkä inforuutu. Olin joskus ruotsalaisen X2000-luotijunan kyydissä, kun kesken matkaa pysähdyttiin boottaamaan juna.
<elias_a> pesasa: Totta töriset. Spekulointi käynnissä @ #vapaakoodi
<pesasa> Joo, lueskelen just.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-23
<SHOTbyGUN> Morjensta... asentelin tossa ubuntun ja kaikki toimi hyvin kunnes sain ubuntun asennettua 12.04LTS ja sitten ei pelaakkaan hiiri eikä näppis ollenkaan...kokeilin jo quiet splash acpi=off asetusta grub menusta
<SHOTbyGUN> grub menussa pelittää näppis hyvin mutta heti ku ubuntu starttaa ni kuolee kokonaan
<SHOTbyGUN> ubuntu livessä pelitti vielä hyvin..
<SHOTbyGUN> mahtaako joku tietää paremman grub launch komennon jolla ne toimis ?
<SHOTbyGUN> jaa täällä o nii hiljasta että kysäsempä universaalilta kanavalta =)
<u1106-laptop> Mirv: kuka puhui viime tiistaina uTouchista? Tänään LWN:ssä on artikkeli uTouchista. On maksullinen, mutta voin lähettää ilmaisen linkin jos joku ei-tilaaja halua lukea sitä.
<Tm_T> u1106-laptop: oho, kiinnostaa
<Tm_T> Jussi Pakkanen oli joka puhui
<u1106-laptop> Tm_T: annan sinulle linkin privaattina
<Mirv> u1106-laptop: Jussi Pakkanen joo
<Mirv> olen LWN subscriber, luettu jo :)
<u1106-laptop> hyvä juttu:)
<mjr> hassunhauskaa, zenbookin ubuntu-asennus usb-verkkobootilla toimii - mutta pitää bootin jälkeen vaihtaa verkkodongeli toiseen usb-töpseliin koska verkkobootin jäljiltä se eka jää tilaan josta linux ei sitä selvitä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-24
<tabasko> hmm, kuinkahan suurella todennäköisyydellä bind9 laukeaa kun päivittää 10.04->12.04?
<tabasko> se tuskin on kovin paljon muuttunut
<czr> kahdessa vuodessa?
<czr> riippunee kuinka custom konffis ja kikkaroitu sun bind on
<czr> jos ei ole mitaan erikoista niin yleensa on menny ok
<czr> erikoisempien konffisten kans pitaa aina olla tarkkana, oli daemon mika tahansa
<crizis> kannattaa pitää serverissä etckeeper asennettuna, niin pysyy ainakin conffit tallessa
<crizis> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/etckeeper.html
<tabasko> crizis: löytyy
<crizis> :-)
<tabasko> mut juu, ei tossa mitään kovin ihmeellistä pitäisi olla
<crizis> ite en uskalla päivittää kyllä, ispconfig laukee ihan varmasti :-)
<crizis> parempi ostaa vaan parin vuoden päästä uutta rautaa tilalle ja iskeä 14.04
<czr> tai sit replikoi konffiksen vm:aan ja paivittaa siella testiksi
<czr> onko etckeeperista erityista hyotya jos on toimiva backup-jarjestely?
<czr> (ihan uteliaisuuttani kysyn)
<crizis> onhan siitä jos ryssii configit tai joku päivitys päättää hajottaa conffeja
<crizis> ei tarvi gigaluokan backupeista akivaa mitään vaan suoraan bazaarista vaan edellinen revisio
<czr> sanoinkin et "toimivat backupit". tarkoittaa sita et paasee suoraan ilman mitaan nauhoja kasiksi vanhoihin versioihin
<crizis> eikä häkkerit pääse tekemään piilomuutoksia, ainakaan niin helposti
<crizis> tulee päivittäiset bazaarilogit mailiin /etcin conffimuutoksista
<czr> ah, no toi
<crizis> ja jos vaikka useampi ylläpitäjä serverillä niin voi osotella sormella että mitäsänyt rikoit :)
<czr> oiski niin hienoa :-)
<crizis> kätevä kanssa ispconfigin kanssa joka tykkää rikkoa custom conffeja :p
<czr> :-)
<crizis> ja väen väkisin joka kerta hostia muutettaessa vaihtaa vhostin portiksi 80.. perkl
<crizis> saiskohan sitä opetettua että apache on portissa 1337 ja varnish edessä, perkl
<czr> iptables ja port-forward ;-)
<czr> en siis ehdota tosissaan
<crizis> ei, kun se haluaa pistää väkisin vhosteihin aina :80
<crizis> ts. vaihtaa omin päin :1337 sieltä pois
<czr> kyl ma sen ymmarsin
<crizis> :-)
<czr> mut teet port-forwarding iptablesilla 1337:sta :80:aan
<crizis> ikilooppi :)
<czr> koneet tykkaa kun niita huudattaa
<crizis> vähän kyllä kiinnostais 12.04 serveriin, kun 3.x sarjan kerneleissä on niiin paljon parempi scheduleri
<crizis> ei kyykkää kaikki prosessit jos yks aiheuttaa kuormaa
<czr> ma aina pelkaan hypata LTS:ia, kuitenkin aina mukana joku softa mista on sattunu just sellainen versio mukaan mika ei toimi mun kanssa, ja siihen on fiksi, mut sita ei fiksata koskaan LTS:aan, koska se on liian uusi sit.. jne..
<czr> mut ehkapa tuota prosessia pitais aloittaa pikkuhiljaa. on nimittain yksi 8.04:kin
<crizis> meitillä töissä vasta alotettiin migraatio 8.04:stä -> 10.04 :PP
<czr> 10.04 alkaa olemaan nyt ihan toimiva
<crizis> nekin vähän isompia prosesseja kun servereitä on kolmenumeroinen summa
<czr> ehka jopa joku vuosi ollu ihan ok meidan kaytossa
<czr> 0b100 ?
 * czr hides & runs away
<crizis> tietty koitettiin ehdottaa että vois samantien hypätä siihen 12.04 ni ei tarvis ihan heti taas mennä sitä rallia läpi
<czr> ma en uskaltais laittaa 12.04 tuotantoon ihan noin vain
<czr> en viela
<crizis> oli tosin vasta alpha-vaiheilla sillonkun rojekti alotettiin
<crizis> scene gryypillä ollaan pystyttelemässä 12.04:än päälle kvm- vps myllyä, toivotaan ettei tule isompia ongelmia :-)
<crizis> rhellin hinnat on menny niin järjettömiks
<crizis> jenkeissä on vielä ok hinnat mutta eu-hinnottelu on about kolminkertanen, ja haluuvat vielä rahaa joka corelta... kiva semmosia maksaa 32coren masiinalle :)
<czr> niin no. jossain isommassa organisaatiossa ne on suht jarkeviakin
<czr> as in, saa tukea sit oikeasti
<czr> pikkulafkoissa se on hankalampaa perustella
<elias_a> Pitäisi skannailla tavallisella tasoskannerilla noin 40 sivun nippu asiakirjoja. Simple Scan osaa näköjään automaattisesti skannata seuraavan sivun kun käyttää "kaikki sivut laitteelta"-toimintoa. Vaan onko sellaista softaa joka osaisi cropata skannaukset automaagisesti paperin reunan mukaan?
<elias_a> Höh. Eihän tolla simple scanilla pysty edes croppaamaan useita sivuja...
<tale> elias_a: xsane muistaakseni osasi automaattisesti rajata siihen osaa sivua jossa oli jotain.
<wave> kumpaa muuten kannattaa käyttää mieluummin, apt-get cai aptitude kun asentelee paketteja?
<tale> elias_a: Vai oliko siinä painike josta tuo tapahtui,
<tale> wave: Ei ole merkitystä nykyään.
<wave> muistelisin että joskus aikaisemmin suositeltiin aptitudea
<tale> wave: Pitää paikkansa.
<wave> mutta on varmaan suositeltavaa käyttää vain toista?
<wave> eikä sekaisin
<tale> wave: Ei taida silläkään olla väliä muuta kuin ettei itse sekoa.
<wave> eli osaako ne poistaa toistensa asennuksia?
<tale> wave: Ne on hieman erilaisia, eli sitten sotkee mikä toimi kummassakin.
<tale> wave: Kyllä.
<wave> ah, no sitten
<tale> wave: Ihan sama kumpaa käytät.
<tale> wave: Ubuntu ei taida enää asentaa aptitude -komentoa automaattisesti, eli sen puolesta apt-get voisi olla kätsympi.
<Tm_T> apt-get on se "tuettu" siinämielessä joo
<elias_a> tale: Huomasin itsekin. Kiitos!
<anger> Kuullu lähinnä haukkuja tosta aptitudesta...
<elias_a> Hyvä se on.
<elias_a> Osaa ratkaista riippuvuusongelmat paremmin.
<anger> No just riippuvuusongelmien suhteen kuullu noita haukkuja :)
<anger> Mikähän muuten voisi kanssa olla syynä että "free -m" ilmottaa muistin kooksi yhteensä 3042 megaa vaikka virtuaalihosti sanoo että pitäisi olla 4 gigaa käytettävissä
<anger> 4 gigaahan oli toi 32bittisen raja?
<Tm_T> joo ilman PAE:a
<Tm_T> teoreettinen raja, käytännössä se on alle 4, eli esim tuo 3 gigaa kun se ylimenevä könttä kokonaan putoaa laskuista
 * Tm_T ja mutuymmärrys asioista \ o/
<Tm_T> ...eikä kädetkään pysy enää hartioissa kiinni /:
<anger> Tarkoittaako "könttä" kokonaista muistikampaa tms?
<anger> Tossahan on melkeen gigan pudotus määriteltyyn
<Tm_T> en muista käsittelikö muistikampa kerrallaan vai miten
<Tm_T> jotain kokonaisuuksia kuitenkin
<Mayz> Sen pitäis ainakin bittisyyden rajoissa pystyä käyttään osaa siitä 4. gigasta.
<czr> anger, yksi vaihtoehto on kans et jos on 32-bittinen chipset, ja sit esim näytönohjain jolla on omaa muistia, ne se "varastaa" sit tuon gigan alueen
<czr> kyseessä on kyl sit astettava vanhempi systeemi, a la core 2 duo yms
<czr> astetta jopa
<mjr> 64-bittinen jräjestelmä olis syytä olla jo muistin lähennellessä 4 gigaa
<ath> Et nyt mjr ole kuullut tuoreita huippututkimustuloksia Summer Happyman -yliopistosta, joissa todistetaan 32 bittisyyden toimivan cachessa paremmin! ":DDDDD"
<czr> taas tää sama hinkkausaihe :-)
<anger> Joo, ei kyllä tullu mieleenkään tuota virtuaalia tilatessa että vuonna 2012 pitäisi edelleen erikseen mainita haluavansa 64bittinen
<anger> Tosin db2:n odbc-ajuri tuntui toimivan aavistuksen paremmin tolla 32bittisellä niin ajattelin nyt ensin kokeilla pärjäisikö tällä
<anger> Saako tätä systeemiä muuten miten helposti muunnettua 64bittiseksi ilman uudelleenasennusta?
<IhqTzup> Mikähän neuvoks ku ihan lähiaikoina Kpackagekit on ruennu ahistelee minua 10min välein ja ehottelee distropäivitystä. Häirihtee hieman.
<anger> Google kertoikin että kannattanee suosiolla asentaa uusi kone siinä vaiheessa kun 64bittiseksi haluaa vaihtaa
<anger> IhqTzup: Päivitä distro niin ei valita enää! :)
<IhqTzup> En!
<IhqTzup> Kaikki toiminu hyvin ja pitkään nii en näe mitään syytä.
<elias_a> Irti kone netistä niin ei muistuttele :P
<IhqTzup> Oliks kellään oikeesti jotain hyviä ideoita?
<anger> http://bit.ly/JLbXUE ?
<tale> IhqTzup: Varmaan sen Kpackagekitin saa hiljaiseksi jollain asetuksella.
<Tm_T> kyl
<Tm_T> paketinhallinnan asetuksista ruksia pois "ilmoita uudesta julkaisusta" tms
<IhqTzup> Eipä oo semmosta ruksia.
<Jakke77> Ilmoitukset saa pois klikkaamalla kelloa hiiren oikealla,asetukset,kalenteri.Ruksi pois kohdasta "näytä tapahtumat",ok.
<Jakke77> tjsp.
<IhqTzup> En minä ilmoituksia missään nimessä halua pois.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-25
<anger> fffuuu, palvelimen kello seonnut -> autentikoinnit epäonnistuu
<anger> mikä daemoni se olikaan joka päivittää automaattisesti systeemin kellonajan?
<n1ko> ntp
<anger> Joo toi se tosiaan olikin, ei ollut vaan tolla koneella asennettuna
<tale> anger: Eikö palvelinasennus automaattisesti asenna mukaan ntp:tä tai edes ntpdate?
<anger> ei nähtävästi
<anger> tai en mä tätä ole ite asentanut, ei välttämättä ole mikään palvelinversio edes kyseessä
<anger> ja mä oon ymmärtänyt että virtuaalilla ei välttämättä edes kannattaisi olla tota kellosynkkausta
<Tm_T> ei ole
<Tm_T> anger: ja kannattaisi yleensä, sanoo minun kokemus
<anger> No omakin kokemus sanoo näin
<anger> Mutta virtuaalihostin ylläpitäjät sanovat että hosti hoitaa ton synkkauksen
<anger> On kyllä ollu aikasemminkin sama ongelma joka ratkennu tolla ntp:n konffauksella
<tale> Minun kokemukseni mukaan tietokoneen kello ei pysy edes suunnilleen oikeassa ajassa jos NTP tai joku vastaava ei ole käytössä.
<tale> Kymmenen minuuttia kuukaudessa voi heittää.
<czr> riippuu vm:ssa siita et miten se timeri on toteutettu.
<czr> vanhemmissa ymparistoissa tarvi ntp:n ja uudemmissa jos hostin ja guestin valilla ei ole maagista liimaa tuohon
<czr> mjr, 3.4:ssä näköjään on tuki uudelle ABI:lle. X32. 64-bit mode with 32-bit pointers.
<czr> todisteena siitä että kyllä, on ihmisiä jotka oikeasti välittää näistä jutuista vaikka sua se ei kiinnosta :-)
<mjr> liittyikö tuo siis kommenttiini "64-bittinen jräjestelmä olis syytä olla jo muistin lähennellessä 4 gigaa" vai häh?
<mjr> (koska on silti syytä olla)
<czr> ei suoraan siihen mut osittain. lähinnä tuota keskusteltua kun on käyty nyt on/off sata vuotta ja kaikilla on omat mielipiteet. olikohan anger joka kirvoitti viimeisimman rundin aiheesta :-)
<czr> mut jos on 4g muistia niin X32 toimii ihan ok
<czr> oletuksella et yksittäiselle prosessille ei sitä muistia tarvitse "älyttömästi"
<anger> Joo, minähän tuota ihmettelin
<anger> 64bittisen kannalla toki itsekin
<mjr> AIUI tota on tarkoitus pyörittää 64-bit-kernelillä kuitenkin, joten se fyysisen muistin määrä hanskataan sillä
<mjr> mut joo, onhan tota joillain ollut ylimääräistä aikaa selvästi silti :]
<czr> https://lwn.net/Articles/456731/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RtEEC8 -> The x32 system call ABI [LWN.net]
<czr> (x32 abi)
<Aku506> Olisko kellään mitään vihjeitä mitä tehdä kun äänet ei kuulu ollenkaan?
<Aku506> (Sössin jotakin)
<tale> Aku506: Tarkista äänenvoimakkuudet ja mikserin asetukset.
<tale> Aku506: Tarkista onko johdot kiinni.
<Aku506> Tale: Mistään ei ole mykistetty ja kaiuttimet on sisäiset. Ei tosin toimi ulkoislla kuulokkeillakaan
<tale> Aku506: Toimiko äänet joskus?
<Aku506> Toimi vielä hetki sitten
<tale> Aku506: Katso mixerin asetukset.
<Aku506> alsamixer -komento?
<tale> Aku506: Esimerkiksi sillä, jos ALSA tekee äänet. Pulse audio jos on niin sille tais olla omakin mikseri.
<tale> Aku506: Voi kokeilla komentoa: sudo service pulseaudio status
<Aku506> En nähnyt miksereissä mitään outoa, mutta kun muistelin päivän tapahtuamia, poistin g++:n ja glib-2.0:n(juuri asentamani paketit) Poisto alkoi näyttämään ihan outoja ohjelmia poistettavaksi joten keskeytin sen.
<Aku506> Tuo status -juttu ei näytä yhtikäs mitään
<tale> Aku506: Ahaa, no sitten ehkä poistui jotain jota äänet tarvitsee.
<tale> Aku506: Mikä ubuntu sinulla on?
<Aku506> 12.04
<tale> Eikö siinä ole Pulseaudio? Silloin toi status pitäisi jotain näyttää, joko se on käynnissä tai ei.
<tale> Aku506: Tämä näyttää mitä install tekisi, muttei oikeasti tee mitään: sudo apt-get install --dry-run
<tale> Aku506: Tolla näet mitä se olisi tekemässä. Koita asentaa vaikka paketti pulseaudio
<Aku506> Ilmoittaa pulseaudion olevan uusin versio ja lopettaa siihen
<Aku506> Toimii! Ratkaisu oli poistaa pulsen asetustiedostot
 * Aku506 luuli että äänet tulivat alsan kautta
<tale> Aku506: Hienoa.
<calmbirds> heippä vaan
<calmbirds> voisiko jossain vaiheessa ubuntu Suomen sivuille lisätä sha-1 tarkistuskoodit latauksia varten?
<calmbirds> latasin pari päivää sitten dvd imagen tikulle, pendriveä käyttäen, ja en saanut boottaamaan sillä
<Tm_T> calmbirds: hmm, siellä ei ole md5-checksummeja?
<calmbirds> ei ole
<tale> calmbirds: Pistetään vaan. http://fi.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ci6PUl -> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<tale> calmbirds: Onko nopeaa palvelua vaiko eikö ole?
<calmbirds> no on nopeaa :) !
<Tm_T> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<Tm_T> tuossa pitäisi olla dvd:n md5summa myös
<calmbirds> kiitoksia
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-26
<Wnt> toimiikos jollain areenan euroviisujen livelähetyksen tallentaminen yle-dl:ällä?
<Wnt> mulla tulee ERROR: RTMP server returned RPC error
<Wnt> ja komento on yle-dl http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1531036
<anacron> eiks areena just uudistunu
<Tm_T> joo vaatii uuden yle-dl:n vissiinkin
<anacron> jos vielä edes tullut?
<Tm_T> ymmärsin että olisi pävitetty versio olemassa
<Wnt> käänsin ja asensin ton 3 päivää sitten julkastun version
<Tm_T> "Tunnetut ongelmat
<Tm_T> Suorien TV- ja radio-lähetysten tallentaminen ei toistaiseksi toimi "
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-27
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Gnumeric
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pPF0qi -> 2x22 Gnumeric - Viikon VALO #74 | Viikon VALO
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, meinaan asentaa vanhan huonosti toimivan käyttiksen päälle/tilalle uutta, mitkäs juurikansion alaiset sisältää dataa joka olis syytä (varmuus)kopioida muulle kovolle että vanhan systeemin softat ja asetukset on sitten mahdollista kaivella helpommin esiin?
<tale> kirvesAxe: Ohjelmien asetukset on hakemistopuussa /etc
<tale> kirvesAxe: Jos haluat asentaa samat sovellukset tai nähdä mitä oli asennettuna, komento
<tale> dpkg --get-selections > listaus.txt
<tale> kirvesAxe: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<kirvesAxe> tale, kiitti :)
<laite> hei, viitsiskö joku jolla on ubuntun työpöytä (unity) siinä auki viedä hiiren kursorin sound-indikaattorin päälle ja kertoa tuleeko siihen tooltippi :)
<laite> siis jotain tyyliin 'volume: 56%' etc
<Mkaysi> Ai niin, minun pitäisi myös ladata Euroviisut
<laite> ^ kukaan?
 * Mkaysi käyttää MATEa Unityn sijasta.
<laite> heh, ymmärrän - sillä mäkin täältä kyselen kun en jaksa itse unityä käyttää
<Tm_T> laite: ei tule tooltipiä täällä
<laite> Tm_T: kiitoksia =)
<Tm_T> laite: tarkemmin sanottuna, mikään indikaattori tai systray-kuvake ei anna tooltipejä
<czr_> ehka ne monimutkaistais kayttokokemusta liiaksi ja tulisi infoahky ja joku ei tykkais
 * czr_ hides and runs away
<Tm_T> mjoo, ei ne tooltipit välttis niin hyödyllisiä tuolla olis
<Mkaysi> away: /me runs czr_
<Mkaysi> Mielenkiintoisia nimimerkkejä täällä päin.
 * czr_ stops with a double paging fault
<czr_> in your face! :-)
<czr_> voin taata et se oksennus mitä tuota kaatuessani on astetta pahempi tapahtuma kuin kernel oops.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-20
<Lukimya> Mahtaako olla täällä muitakin kuin Ubuntulaisia? Vai olenko ainoa ?
<Tm_T> Lukimya: mitä tarkoitat?
<Lukimya> käyttääkö kaikki jotain ubuntu tai debian pohjaista käyttistä?
<puhuri> onko niitä muitakin?
<Tm_T> varmaan valtaosa täällä käyttää Ubuntua tai muuta Debian-johdannaista jollain tapaa
<Lukimya> puhuri, Oliko tuo tosissaan kysytty? ;)
<Lukimya> Itse tein jokunen aika sitten loikkauksen Arch-leiriin
<puhuri> lataan juuri centos-cd:tä :-)
<Lukimya> Kokeile Manjaroa
<Lukimya> :D
<Lukimya> olen ollut mairean tyytyväinen tähän mennessä
<puhuri> centos lähinnä siksi, että on binaariyhteensopiva redhatin kanssa, johon taas moni ns. yrityssovellus (palvelinpuolella) on käännetty
<puhuri> ja se taas johtuu siitä, että redhat sertifioi kokoonpanoja, mikä tuntuu olevan Kovin Tärkeä™ monille yrityksille
<Lukimya> Minulla ei yrityskäytöstä ole kyse
<Lukimya> Pitempään jo kiinnostanut ns. Rolling-release niin päätin kokeilla sitten jotain Archin johdannaista ja Manjarosta löytyi hyviä arvioita
<anacron> kyllä debiania on eniten tullu käytettyä ja varmaan tulee tulevaisuudessakin
<Thaurwylth> Duodapa, mihin tarkoitukseen tämän kanavan sitten pitäisi olla?
<anacron> Thaurwylth: ubuntun suomenkielinen tukikanavahan tämä on
<Lukimya> Jos tämä nyt joskus kaatuis alta niin varmaan debianin kelkkaan hyppäisin. Minttua varmaan sitten :)
<anacron> tälläset keskustelut kuuluis tuonne ubuntu-fi-offtopicin puolelle mutta ei irciä pysty pitämään kurissa
<Tm_T> anacron: kyyylllä pystyy
<anacron> no repesin
<anacron> :D
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis lähinnä ihmettelin sitä, miksi ihmeessä täällä olevilla ei olisi ainakin sivukäyttiksen kautta kosketus Ubuntuun tai Debianiin.
<Lukimya> Niin, no mulla ei tällähetkellä ole. en tiedä muita suomalaisia linux-kanavia
<Thaurwylth> juma___Leissön
<Tm_T> mutta niin, tämä on siis Ubuntun suomenkielinen tukikanava, muistakaamme tämä ainakin enimmän aikaa (;
<elias_a> ja jusupliut!
<elias_a> Juna etenee: http://educoss.blogspot.fi/2013/05/kaupunkeja-joissa-kaikissa-kouluissa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ijMdXq -> EduCOSS - Avoimet ohjelmistot opetuksessa: Kaupunkeja joissa kaikissa kouluissa itse ylläpidetty Linux-ohutpäätejärjestelmä
<elias_a> Otsikko on vähän harhaanjohtava ;-)
<n1ko> jaa niin oikea voi lyhennetty
<n1ko> piti just kysyä, että mitenkäs tuo on verifioitu että kaikissa kouluissa on
<n1ko> kun ainakin tuo kartta-linkin takaa aukeava näkymä listää vaan tukun itsenäisiä kouluja
<elias_a> Siten, että 1) Opinsys ylläpitää omat asiakkaansa ja 2) sana kyllä kiertää postituslistalla jos jossain loppuu käyttö.
<elias_a> n1ko: Miten sen pitäisi sitten olla?
<n1ko> no siis tuo on vähän niinku sanois, että "Kaupungit joissa on vaan esson baareja"
<n1ko> ja luettelis kartalla yksittäisiä essoja
<elias_a> n1ko: Älä nyt nillitä vaan kerro miten sen pitäisi olla. :)
<n1ko> sitä mä hain takaa, että onko noissa kaupungeissa kaikissa kouluissa oikeasti
<n1ko> "Kaupunkeja joissa on kouluja itse ylläpidetyllä Linux-ohutpäätejärjestelmällä" ?
<n1ko> tjsp
<elias_a> n1ko: Ei tietenkään eikä niin ole väitettykään.
<elias_a> Siinä blogahduksessahan sanotaan nimenomaan kahdesta kaupungista että niissä on se poikkeuksellinen tilanne, että niissä on kaikissa kouluissa käytössä kunnan IT:n itse rakentama ja ylläpidetty järjestelmä.
<elias_a> Otsikkoa korjattu, karttalinkki tuotu paremmin esiin, lisätty LTSP:n maailmankartta.
<smoinen> elias_a: hyvä, että tuo kartta on taas tulilla
<elias_a> smoinen: No on se ainakin taisteluhenkeä nostattava :)
<elias_a> Siellä oli jo joku spämmipaikka. Ravintola Costa Ricassa.
<smoinen> jahas
<smoinen> tuleeko sinne miten paljon anonyymejä suomi-kontribuointeja?
<smoinen> vai voisko laittaa kokonaan moderoiduksi kontribuoinnin?
<smoinen> tai siis, eihän ne anonyymejä nykyään olekaan, kun pitää olla kirjautunut
<puhuri> hyi, vapaita kouluja epävapaalla kartalla :-)
<elias_a> puhuri: Tee sucuelin itte :P
<elias_a> Oikeesti ei ole mitään kohtuuhelppoa tapaa tehdä sitä OSM:n päälle.
<elias_a> smoinen: Eikä kai tartte olla kirjautunut?
<puhuri> elias_a: joo, tiedän että tuollainen "iske pisteitä karttaan" OSM:n päälle puuttuu. Valitettavasti.
<elias_a> puhuri: Haettiin muuten aika tavalla :P
<puhuri> näemmä tuo debian-bugi on myös ubuntussa http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=596707 - smyrnasta on manuaalisivu mutta ei itse ohjelmaa :-(
<lubotu3> Debian bug 596707 in graphviz "graphviz: Please include smyrna binary" [Wishlist,Open]
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ditfqC -> #596707 - graphviz: Please include smyrna binary - Debian Bug report logs
<kirvesAxe> Haa, selvitinpäs sen Soundjuicerin ongelman.
<jjo> kirvesAxe: no mitäs?
<kirvesAxe> Levyn ekan kappaleen nimessä oli kysymysmerkki...
<kirvesAxe> joten se yritti väkisin tallentaa sitä tiedostonnimeenkin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-21
<smoinen> elias_a: siis että pitää olla Google-tiliin kirjautunut, että voi muokata karttaa
<elias_a> smoinen: Ai onkos se niin? En ole tajunnutkaan.
<elias_a> Pelastaisikos tuo nyt siltä vandalisointiongelmalta?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-22
<tabasko_> jos mulla on bindissä zone tabasko.com ja tahdon luoda sille subdomainin jolla on omat SRV ja TXT recordit, enkö voikin luoda vain uuden zone filen sub.tabasko.com?
<tabasko_> vai tarviiko tuolle pää zone tiedostoon kertoa että mistä löytää ton sub.tabasko.com?
<tabasko_> anteeksi sekava kysymys
<puhuri> pitää ylemmässä zonessa kertoa, mitkä ovat tuon sub.tabasko.com:n nimipalvelimet
<puhuri> mutta voit ne ihan hyvin laittaa samaankin zone-tiedostoon jos ei ole erityistä syytä haluta niitä erikseen
<puhuri> ts. jotain.sub TXT "ihan jotain"
<puhuri> ja tietty bindille pitää kertoa että olet nyt näistä masteri
<Thaurwylth> PDF on tuotettu LaTeX-Beamerillä. Arkkien koko on mitä on. Onko tuommoista kätevää tapaa tulostaa? Firefoxin liitännäisessä avatusta PDF:stä ei onnistu oikein hyvin. Evince olisi myös käytössä, en ole kokeillut vielä. Ja tietty LP komentoriviltä, mutta siihen ainakin haluaisin apua. Ja voin inssata localhost:631'stä asetuksia, jos se johonkin auttaisi.
<Thaurwylth> Ärh, onkohan tämä nyt sitten Ubuntu-kysymys, koska nuo kaikki vain sattumalta ovat Ubuntu-ympäristössä...?
<paww> ihan tarpeeksi Ubuntu-kysymys. Evinceä voisin ekana kokeilla. Klassinen tapa on mennä postscriptin kautta, mutta turhaa lähteä semmoiseen jos simppeli ratkaisu toimii.
<Thaurwylth> Evincen ensimmäinen ehdotus esikatseluksi näyttää vähän lannistavalta. Yksi tuommoinen Beamer-"arkki" per paperi ja se on asemoitu kulmaan ja vie semmoiset ehkä 40 % paperin pinta-alasta.
<Thaurwylth> Tosin päätin tässä, että saan tuon matskun käytyä läpi ruudulta tulostamattakin, mutta metodologisessa mielessä tämän tulostushomman ratkaisu kiinnostaa silti kovasti.
<Thaurwylth> Haaa, nyt taisin saada suht järjellisen lopputuloksen aikaiseksi, kun rämppäsin aikani Evincen tulostusvalikon pakollisia sovitustoimintoja.
<Thaurwylth> OK, se saattoi tosiaan ratkaista tämän lähettävän koneen päässä urakan, mutta nyt printteri ja tulostuspalvelin miettivät surullisen kauan...
<Thaurwylth> Pahalta näyttää.
<Thaurwylth> Jeee, onnistui. Eli siis otin Evincen tulostusnapin jälkeisissä tulostimen asetusvalikoissa pois valinnan "Käännä ja keskitä automaattisesti" ja skaalaukseksi valitsin nimen omaan sovita eikä kutista automaattisesti.
<Muhari> Miksi joissakin pc malleissa kun laittaa linux ruutu menee sekavaksi punasta ja säröilyä
<Muhari> Vaikka monitorissa ja näytön ohjaimessa ei oo mitään vikaa.
<Muhari> Koska windows ainakin toimii
<Muhari> Oisi kiva asentaa pöytäkoneelle ubuntu mutta ei siitä mitään tule
<tale> Muhari: Onko sinulla nyt sellainen PC, jossa Linux ei osaa näyttää kunnollista kuvaa?
<Muhari> Joo tuo on ongelma
<tale> Muhari: Mikä Linux? Mikä on näytönohjain?
<Muhari> Hetki tsekkaan näyttiksen
<Muhari> AMD Radeon HD 6450
<Muhari> Ubuntun uusin 13
<tale> Muhari: Toimiiko se Ubuntun 12.04:llä?
<Muhari> Ei silläkään
<Muhari> Kokeiltu aikaisemmin sillä
<Muhari> Ja nyt kokeilin uudella eikä toimi nytkään
<tale> Muhari: Missä kohtaa kuva ei toimi? Live-levyltä käynnistettynä vai asennuksen jälkeen?
<tale> Muhari: Entä onko 3D-kiihdytys käytössä vai pois päältä?
<Muhari> Asennus vaiheessa näkyy sotkua mutta sit kun on asentanut se on paljon pahempi.
<tale> Muhari: Otitko 3D-kiihdytyksen pois päältä?
<Muhari> En oo mitään säätöjä tehnyt
<tale> Muhari: Entä asensitko tuon Radeonin epävapaat ajurit?
<Muhari> Ihan standardi ajurit amd sivuilta ladattu
<Muhari> Catalyst toimii oletuksilla
<Muhari> Säädöt
<tale> Muhari: Eli olet asentanut ajurit Ubuntun ulkopuolelta? Toimiko se ennen niiden ajurien asennusta?
<Muhari> En ole toistaiseksi vielä yrittänyt kun rinnakkain asentaa
<Muhari> Windows ja ubuntu
<Muhari> Windows ollut olemassa kokoajan
<Muhari> Ihan oma partition linux
<Muhari> En oo päässyt
<Muhari> Siis kovin pitkälle linux asennuksen jälkeen
<Muhari> Meinaa heti kun on rebootattu asennus
<Muhari> JA TULEE KIRJAUTUMIS
<Muhari> Siinä vaiheessa ei enään nää yhtään mitään
<Muhari> Eli en oo ees ajureita päässyt lataa kirjautuu sisään kunnolla
<Muhari> Asennus vielä menee mutta sit kun alkaa käyttää yrittää
<Muhari> Ruuttuu sekoaa täysin
<Muhari> Joskus muinoin hp:n läppärille asensin ubuntun
<Muhari> Meni ihan ilman ongelmia
<Thaurwylth> Jaa, taasko se on eräs versio siitä kuuluisasta Radeon-ongelmasta?
<anacron> Muhari: varmistaisin vielä että ootko ladannut linux-ajurit amd:ltä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-23
<Uusavuton> Terve taas! Ohjelmisto päivitys ikkunassa tuli ilmoitus että Lubuntu 13.04 on saatavilla. Mitä eroa on 13.04 ja Uusavuton 12.10
<Mirv> Uusavuton: Ubuntu-julkaisuja tulee puolen vuoden välein, ellei pysyttele pitkän tuen "LTS"-julkaisuissa (12.04 LTS on tuorein) joita voi käyttää viisi vuotta päivittämättä. 12.10:tä tuetaan huhtikuuhun 2014 saakka, joten silloin viimeistään pitää päivittää, mutta jos on valinnut nämä puolivuosijulkaisut niin voi niitä päivitellä sitä mukaa kun niitä tuleekin
<Mirv> tai no aina kannattaa tavalliset päivitykset ladata. mutta siis mitä tulee noihin kokonaan uusiin julkaisuihin ja niiden päivityksiin.
<Uusavuton> Eli onko mitään merkittäviö uudistuksia?
<Mirv> Uusavuton: moni ohjelma on uudempaa versiota, en tiedä sen tarkemmin Lubuntusta mitä näkyviä muutoksia siellä on
<Uusavuton> ok
<Mirv> Uusavuton: sivulla https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu on alussa "new features" Lubuntu 13.04:lle
<Uusavuton> ok
<Thaurwylth> Äh, nyt se meni.
<Thaurwylth> Olisin sanonut, että oma kantani on, että ainakin historian kuluessa moni asia on alkanut toimia paremmin päivitysten pikku hiljaa kumuloituessa. Tämä ei tietenkään ole tae siitä, että enää näissä 12- ja 13-versioissa kehitys olisi niin merkittävää.
<Mirv> jos päivittää puolivuosittain mutta haluaa vähän lisäturvaa niin kannattaa odottaa se 1-2kk julkaisun jälkeen ennen kuin.. enempää ei nyt 13.04:n jälkeen kauheasti voikaan kun on vain 9kk tietoturvatuki
<Mirv> 12.04(.2) on oikein hyvä kaikilla muilla koneella kuin devauskoneella, ainoa harmi että olisi vielä pari Unity/Compiz-bugia jotka olisi kiva saada korjatuksi mutta on liian invasiivinen korjaus jotta voisi oikein tuoda
<Thaurwylth> Kyllä mie VANHASTAAN väittäisin, että uusien versioiden päivittäminen LTS:n tilalle voi auttaa moneen pikku vaivaan.
<Thaurwylth> Ainakin miulla pikku hiljaa monet pienet rautaongelmat ja eri pakettien bugit ovat hävinneet aina yksi kerrallaan jonkin uuden julkaisun yhteydessä.
<Thaurwylth> Jos sen sijaan pitäytyy LTS-versiossa, niin sitten niiden pikku ärsyttävyyksien kanssa on naimisissa aina ylimääräiset 12 kk kerrallaan.
<Thaurwylth> Tietty niitä sitten korjautuu kerralla isompi määrä, mutta se onkin sitten henkilökohtaisten preferenssien kysymys, mitä arvostaa.
<Echramath> Toimiiko Abiword nykyään?
<sippis> ei kyl oikeen viel joku ~kuukaus sit toiminu ainakaan mun mielestä
<sippis> taisiis toimi mut ei kunnolla niinku oisin halunnu XD
<sippis> vaihdoin suosiolla libreofficeen
<Lukimya> kingsoft office on päivän sana
<Iltsu> mikä on kingsoft office
<topyli> kingsoft on kiinalainen epävapaa ms-office-klooni
<Thaurwylth> No miksi semmoisen pitäisi olla päivän sana?
<topyli> no ei se olekaan. mutta on siitä ollut vähän juttua nyt, kun kehitys on taas pyörähtänyt käyntiin ja se alkaa kai olla ihan ok klooni
<Thaurwylth> Vahva antipeukku kiinalaisille.
<topyli> no ne väsäävät sitä ubuntu-johdannaistaan. "kiinan omaa käyttistä." kingsoft on kuulemma juuri nyt vahva kun muiden kotouttaminen ei ole yhtä vahvalla pohjalla
<topyli> tjsp
<topyli> kylin se oli nimeltään. alun perin bsd, mutta siirtyivät ubuntu-leiriin
<topyli> kuulin kun alkoivat pyrkiä viralliseksi ubuntu-johdannaiseksi
<topyli> canonical tykkää ideasta, technical board oli vähän skeptisempi ainakin alkuun
<Thaurwylth> Kumminkin jokin hallituksen salainen haxxorointihanke taustalla.
<topyli> sitäpä TB:ssakin hätäisimmät ensin epäilivät, mutta näyttää siltä että soosit on saatavilla ja kyseessä on ihan oikea ubuntu
<Lukimya> Kyllä tämä uusin versio on pysynyt pystyssä. Hyvä minusta, että kiinalaiset tällaista puuhaavat.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-24
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: erona nykyään saa uuden rautatuen 12.04 LTS:ään
<Mirv> mut joo softat ei kauheasti päivity, etenkään jos tarvitsisi jotain uudesta major-versiosta
<Mirv> Kylinin tyypit vaikuttivat mukavilta, näin Kööpenhaminassa lokakuussa
<Sysi> kubuntu 13.04 (ja lukuisia aiempia versioita kokeiltu), creative audigy2 äänikortista ei kuulu muuta kuin sirinää, toinen äänikortti toimii hienosti ja tämäkin toimii xubuntu 12.04:llä
<Sysi> mitähän tälle vois kokeilla?
<Thaurwylth> Ennen vanhaan olisi voinut epäillä IRQ-ongelmaa. Voiko jokin sen kaltainen olla vieläkin olemassa?
<Thaurwylth> Onko sinulla siis yhtä aikaa molemmat äänikortit kytkettynä?
<Thaurwylth> Jos kyllä, niin sen toisen voi kokeilla ensin blokata BIOS-tasolla.
<Sysi> kolme äänikorttia iteasiassa, tuo kortti ei ainakaa aiemmin toiminu yksinäänkään
<Sysi> xubuntulla toimii kaikki kolme
<Thaurwylth> Ohop, ohop.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta niin, onko niitä IRQ-asioita enää olemassa? Sen nimittäin tiedän kokemuksesta, että aikoinaan on ollut olemassa Creativen äänikortin ja emolevyn USB-väylän konflikti IRQ:ssa.
<ninnnu> IRQ-konfliktejen pitäs kyl olla aika 90-lukua
<Thaurwylth> Se on tietysti totta, mutta on semmoinen ollut olemassa ainakin vielä 2000-0-luvun puolivälissä.
<ninnnu> Niin no ei IRQ:t itsessään ole mihinkään menny
<czr_> toivois kyl et MSI:n myota kaikki IRQ-ongelmat katoais
<czr_> mut viela on PCI:ta valitettavasti olemassa
<Tm_T> Sysi: mulla on toiminut audigy2 ihan hyvin
<Sysi> Tm_T: pulseaudiolla/ilman?
<Sysi> itseasiassa aikanaan toimi fedora-kde:llä vaikkei kubuntulla
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-25
<Tm_T> Sysi: pulseaudiolla ja ilman
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-26
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Meld
<Fibubot> http://viikonvalo.fi/Meld -> 3x22 Meld - Viikon VALO #126 | Viikon VALO
<jjo__> meld \o/
<arsson> http://spins.fedoraproject.org/moblin/#downloads onkos ubuntusta vastaavaa versiota olemassa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bGWU4d -> About Spin: Moblin
<Tm_T> arsson: siis miten vastaavaa?
<gildean> arsson: meinaatko jotain tämmöstä: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<Sysi> ubuntun vakio on aika vastaava, tuo itse desktop on vissiin aika kuollu kun tuo fedora-spinkin on vuosia vanha
<Kilpuri> arsson: Sinulle esitettiin tarkentavia kysymyksiä.
<arsson> ehkä jotain tuommosta
<Tm_T> niin kerrottakoon että Ubuntulle oli moblin-paketit myös mutta moblinia ei ole ollut oikein olemassakaan enää vuosiin
<arsson> ideana et ois pc:lle asennettavissa eli iso kuva
<arsson> kokeilin tota fedoran moblinia yhdellä "ruostuneella" koneella ja tosi liukkaasti pelkästään liveympäristössä kulki
<arsson> vanhahan tuo on ja asennus tuntuu vaativan nettiyhteyttä ja itselläni käytössä vaan mokkula kuitenkin ehkä niin uutta mallia ettei moblinit tunnista
<Nakkel> Oisko kellään kokemusta nic bondauksesta Linuxilla? Kytkin 2 konetta yhteen 4x1gigabit korteilla mutta toi yhteys pätkii ja sätkii aika pahasti, eikä näytä käyttävän sitä kaistaa kokonaan.
<Tm_T> Nakkel: siis sulla on verkkokortista verkkokorttiin yhteys, mutta tuntu ettei mene gigabittinä?
<Iltsu> eiks tossa pitäs 4 gigabittiä mennä
<Nakkel> Tm_T: Joo kortista korttiin
<Nakkel> Toppaa ~110MBs nopeuteen.
<Tm_T> mmm
<Nakkel> Windowsilla tehty useamman kerran vastaavaa ja 4x1Gb kortilla päästy 2,5 gigan vauhteihin. :/
<Tm_T> b vai B ?
<Nakkel> Isompi
<Tm_T> tavuja, hmm
<Tm_T> reitittääköhän se vain yhden kortin kautta sitten kuitenkin tai muuta kivaa
<Nakkel> balance-rr käytössä joten ei ainakaan pitäis tehdä niin.
<tale> Millain on tehty tuo neljän kortin bonded yhteys?
<Nakkel> tale: Kernelin omalla bonging ajurilla.
<Nakkel> bong bong
<tale> Nakkel: Siis tämän ohjeen mukaan? https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt
<tale> Tuossa on luvussa 8 troubleshooting -ohjeita, mm. tuo jo mainittu reitityksen tarkistus.
<Nakkel> tale: Juu tuo säätö.
<Nakkel> Reititys on ok.
<Nakkel> Meeh, jos tuota ei saa nopeemmaks ni ei kannata iSCSI:tä siitä heitätä läpi.
<Nakkel> Ja kuitenki ostavat Windowsin siihen "korjaamaan" onglman. :D
<Tm_T> Nakkel: riippuen tarpeesta kyllä yksi normaali gigabittinen linkkikin riittää melko pitkälle
<Nakkel> Tm_T: Toi tulee iSCSI/levy-liikennettä varten joten vähän enemmän potkua kaipaa kyl.
<Tm_T> Nakkel: tarkoitin juur iscsiä, että tarpeesta riippuu riittääkö
<AirMan> ihme oikkuja tässä ubuntussa. jos koneen käynnistää ja käy vaikka jääkaapilla ennen sisäänkirjautumista, näytön asetukset katoavat.  pitää kirjautua heti välittömästi, että kaikki toimii.
<Nakkel> Tm_T: Se on nettipalvelin missä vähän isompaa sivustoa tulossa hoitoon.
<Nakkel> Budjetti ei riitä kuitenkaa infinibandeihin tai kuiduttaa sitä. :P
<Nakkel> Kun on jo etheriä tarjolla.
<Tm_T> Nakkel: mmmm, ei nettisivujen palvelu pitäis levyä paljoa vaatia
<Nakkel> Tm_T: Magic wöörd, video. :P
<Tm_T> Nakkel: hmmm, kai ratkaisussa on edustapalvelu ja sovelluskerros erotettu?
<Nakkel> Tm_T: En tiedä. Mun homma on säätää vaan toi linkki. :P
<Nakkel> Hm, JumboFramen maximointi toi ~40MBs nopeutta lisää.
<Nakkel> Want moar!
<puhuri> Nakkel: milö
<puhuri> millä testaat nopeutta?
<Nakkel> puhuri: Ihan perstuntumalla napattu wget. Ei optimaalisin mut antaa suuntaa.
<puhuri> kokeiles iperf sekä udp että tcp niin erottuu jps tcp tahmaa jotenkin
<puhuri> kun jos tuo balance-rr sotkee pakettien järjestystä niin TCP sitten ottaa nokkiinsa
<Sysi> onhan sulla tarpeeksi I/O:ta testisetupissa?
<Nakkel> Kas
<Nakkel> puhuri: TCP:llä puskee 3.92 Gbits/sec ja UDP 1.03 Mbits/sec
<Nakkel> wget on … hrhmhmffff
<Nakkel> UDP on kyl tosin aika köyhä. o_O
<puhuri> tuo om oletus, siinä pitää määrittää paljonko udp:tä pusketaan
<Nakkel> ah, ok
<trevil> oho
<Nakkel> Hmm, iperf kun ajaa omaa dataa läpi niin kaistaksi tulee vajaa 4Gbs mutta jos sille antaa randomfileen puskettavaks läpi ni kaistaa onkin 1,2Gbs.
<Nakkel> En osaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-19
<puhuri> mikäköhän tuolle thunderbirdille tuli (12.04), ryhtyi vähän muistiahmatiksi: 8980m 6.0g 1376 D   10 77.0   8:03.83 thunderbird
<Iltsu> eikö se nyt ajan kanssa syö muistia iha hulluna aina
<puhuri> joo, mutta tuo oli suoraan käynnistyksestä
<puhuri> en edes ehtinyt logata sisään kuin yhdelle tilille
<Iltsu> aaokei
<puhuri> näyttäisikin olevan syyllinen exchange ews provider eli kun sinne ei loggaa niin muistinkulutus pysyy aisoissa. Pitihän arvata, että on joku microsoftin tuoteeseen liittyvä juttu jos lakkaa toimimasta ilman että mitään on muutettu :-).
<puhuri> pitää siis etsiä tuolle joku vaihtoehto, onko 14.04.ssä jotain kivaa palikkaa?
<onla> mitä ajurivaihtoehtoja tms mulla on, jos mulla on tämmönen: lspci | grep VGA
<onla> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6850]
<onla> yritän saada hearthstonea toimimaan, mutta mulla on samat virheviestit kun kolmannneksi alin postaus täällä. oon yrittäny siellä eilen kysyä mutta en malta odottaa vastausta http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-11550-1.html
<onla> ustreamista flash-videokin erikoisesti väpättää full screenissä, joten jos mä voin asentaa jotku toiset ajurit niin vois testata. En oo juurikaan mitään tähän asentanu. lubuntu 13.10 päivittäny 14.04:ään
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-20
<sippis> win 13
<ninnnu> alt-e
<kirvesAxe> Esc ja E on lähempänä toisiaan yleensä :)
<inz> mutta käsi on jo valmiiks alt+a:lla, kyllä se sinne joskus osuu ;)
<Mikaela> JuiceSSHlla minulla tuntuu toimivan ESC paremmin.
<ninnnu> jollalla alt-e on helpompi..
<ninnnu> tai näköjään tossaki on esc
<ninnnu> en oo koskaan käyttäny
<ighea> jolla jolla jolla
<ighea> vielä mulla olla
<ighea> voisi myydä pois
<ninnnu> kuis ny niin
<ighea> ei siit vaivaa ois
<ighea> se on raudaltaan niin kaamean rupunen
<ninnnu> ei oo häirinny mua :P
<ighea> 1. kamera on kakka 2. antenni on kakka
<ighea> 3. ei langatonta latausta
<ighea> 4. NFC on rajattu vain TOH-käyttöön
<ighea> tämän myyntipuheen jälkeen kuka ostaa?
<ninnnu> antennista voisi olla melkein samaa mieltä
<ighea> plussaa akunkesto ja maailman paras mobiiligui
<hiippariX> mitä appstoree jolla käyttää?
<Mikaela> Olikohan se jokin Xandex, mutta Google Playkin on saatavilla, mutta promoottorit eivät saa mainostaa sitä.
<hiippariX> ahaa
<ninnnu> hiippariX: No siis
<ninnnu> Yandex
<Mikaela> No aika lähelle kuitenkin :)
<ninnnu> jos klikkaa Android-tuen päälle
<ninnnu> Sit sillä on se oma natiivikauppa jossa on myös Android-tavaraa
<ninnnu> Ja sit jos vähä kikkailee terminaalin kanssa niin saa myös Play Storen
<hiippariX> yks mitä ootan kesältä ihan mielenkiinnolla ni sg:n tizen puhelimia
<ninnnu> Play Store ja muut Google-kamat toimii kyl yllättävän hyvin. Google Now tuuppas kerran sään tonne luurin omalle notifikaatioalueelle ja Play Storen etäasentaminenkin on ihan ok
<ighea> mutta se rauta muutoin :,<
<ninnnu> mun on vähän vaikee ymmärtää että mitä mä sillä raudalla haluisin tehdä että toi nykyinen ei riittäs
<ninnnu> enemmän mua tuppaa pelottamaan akku
<elias_a> ninnnu: Mikä siinä pelottaa?
<ninnnu> että se loppuu
<elias_a> Mikäs vehje?
<ninnnu> Jolla
<ighea> ninnnu: onko muuten seuraavista firmware-päivityksistä kuulunut mittee?
<ninnnu> -> tehokas rauta on melko meh kun ei sitä ehdi käyttämään ku 30min ja sit onki vääntö loppunu
<elias_a> siis loppuu merkityksessä varaus loppu vai että akku kuoleentuu?
<ninnnu> ighea: 4G on ihan nurkan taknaa
<ninnnu> varaus
<ighea> nelejä gee
<elias_a> Osta sellanen muutaman Ah:n yleis-LiPo-lisäakku reppuun.[C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<ighea> jolla kyllä pelaa upeasti moddeemina
<elias_a> oho - jopas onnistuin.
<ighea> pisteet siitä
<ninnnu> elias_a: Mulla on jo läppärin muotoinen sellane :P
<elias_a> No eihän ny sellasta :)
<elias_a> Iiiiso sellanen on ;-)
<pesasa> elias_a: Siis, jos mopompikin rauta toimii näin sulavasti kuin Jolla, ja akku riittää pidempään kuin tykimmällä raudalla, niin se on hyvä asia. Näin tulkitsin ninnnun tekstin.
<pesasa> Itse olen käytellyt Jollan omaa natiivikauppaa ja lisäksi F-Droidia Android-sovelluksille. Pari muuta Android-sovellusta on jostain muualta asennettu.
<ninnnu> eiku mun pointti oli että mitä tykimmällä raudalla tekee kun jos tekee jotai tykimpää rautaa vaativaa niin se syö akun äkkiä.
<puhuri> tietokoneet (joita kännykätkin ovat) muuttaat sähköä lämmöksi ja saattavat tehdä jotain hyödyllistä tai kivaa ohella
<elias_a> Ymmärsin kyllä.
<elias_a> ninnnu:n pointin siis.
<Iltsu> must jollan kamera on yllättävän hyvä
<Iltsu> taino, lumia 710:n voittaa kevyeen
<elias_a> Lunttuluuria ei tueta eikä käytetä! :P
<puhuri> elias_a: etkös sinä ole niitä microsoft-miehiä? Mitä käytät ekskankee-synkkaan?
<elias_a> puhuri: En enää. Käytin Davmailia.
<puhuri> ok, onnittelut :-)
<elias_a> puhuri: Ota Davmail käyttöön. Toimii TB:n kanssa ihan hyvin.
<puhuri> joo, tosin tarvitsen vain kalenterisynkan kun meillä on dovecot tulkkaamassa imappia "standardista" standardinmukaiseksi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-21
<Puri> Moi, tietäiskö joku jotain siitä, että ubuntua käyttäessä koneesta ei tule ääntä? En ole vielä sitä siis asentanut juurikin tuon ongelman takia. IU
<Puri> Äänilaitteet se kyllä löytää ongelmitta mutta ääntä ei vaan tule ulos.
<Puri> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus katsoin täältä ja mulla on toi xonar phoebus. Tarkoittaako että sitä siis ei tueta?
<jjo> hyvinkin mahdollista
<jjo> siis ettei tukea vielä ole
<Puri> Tavallaan ei huvittais alkaa käyttämään halvinta ulkoista usb äänikorttia minkä verkkokaupasta löysin, enkä oo varma onko sekään tuettuna :D
<Puri> Nooh, saa nyt nähdä
<czr> usbaudio on muutenkin hieman ongelmallinen. en ole varma onko linuxissa millekään audiolaitteelle usb-isonchronous-tukea
<czr> jos kyse siis on jostain minkä olisi hyvä lähestyä reaaliaikaa
<czr> toinen vaihtoehto on firewire, mut sillä puolella osaset on aika .. levällään. pitäny testata mut ei ole ylimääräistä rahaa pistää siihen
<Puri> Okei, no ehkei tule sitten ubuntua asennettua ennenkuin tuki tolle kortille tulee tai tulee muuten tarve hankkia uusi. Harmi sinänsä :/
<Puri> En mä windowsia tarvitse muuhun kun pelaamiseen tällä hetkellä.
<Puri> On tää hienoa kun edellisessä koneessa ubuntun asennusohjelma ei aluksi löytänyt yhtään kovalevyä mihin asentaa koko käyttis ja nyt tämä :D
<czr> Puri, kokeile live-cd:llä
<czr> jos siitä ääntä tulee ulos niin sit tulee, jos ei niin ei.
<czr> harvoin tietyille korteille on suoraan tukea, enemmänkin piireille mitä kortilla on
<czr> eli jos katsoo jotain "tuetut laitteet" listaa niin ei heti kannata hätääntyä ettei oma laite ole listalla
<czr> ja kyllä, on erityisen harmillista ettei kaikki laitevalmistajat/alihankkijat tee laadukkaita ajureita jotka otetaan viralliseen kerneliin mukaan kaikkien hyödyksi
<Puri> kuinka suuri se viive on usb laitteilla jos se toimii?
<czr> riippuu aika monesta asiasta (ajurit, mitä muuta laitteistoa sulla on usbilla kiinni, mitä muita laitteita on saman emon usbipiiri keskeytystä jakamassa) yms.
<czr> suurin ongelma on noi muut usb-laitteet, varsinkin jos samalla väylällä on sit vielä usb1.1 laitteita
<czr> mut puhutaan joistakin millisekunneista
<czr> laitteiden firmikset on myös joskus hieman.. sutta, jolloin ne vaatii et niitä käyttää juuri sopivalla tavalla jotta toimivat oikein, ja linuxin ajurit ei välttämättä tee asioita just samalla tavalla kun joku laitevalmistajan windows-ajuri
<czr> teoriassa usb-isochronous-transfereilla pystyy korjaamaan tuon väylän jaon tuomat ongelmat koska sillä voi yrittää taata ajallisesti "kapasiteettia" per laite
<czr> 1-20ms jos kaikki toimii
<Puri> okei no toi ei oo sitten sinänsä ongelma esim elokuvia katsoessa
<czr> ah, ei siinä
<czr> ongelmat tulee lähinnä jos ajattelee käyttävänsä jotain audio-softia yms muuta minkä pitäis tapahtua "reaaliaikaisesti"
<Puri> joo
<czr> kyl noi pelikäytössäkin pitäis toimia vielä suht ok
<Puri> en tuu pelejä ubuntulla pelaamaan ainakaan vielä
<Puri> koska ainut peli mitä oikeestaan pelaan ei pyöri kovin hyvin ubuntulla
<czr> no, itse valkkaan pelit sen mukaan toimiiko winessä vai ei :-)
<Puri> virallinen versio pitäis kyl tulla ulos jossain vaiheessa
<czr> mut lähinnä pelaan konsolilla, joten ei se ole maailmanloppu
<czr> mikäs?
<Puri> cs:go
<czr> joku counterstrike-versio?
<Puri> joo
<czr> oki. en niistä tiedä. vanhalla liian hitaat reaktioajat tuollaisiin :-)
<Puri> se uusin mikä tuli joskus 2012, eli ei source eikä 1.6
<Puri> hah, joo jos tulee vanhaksi saattaa olla vähän ongelmia siinä jos yrittää olla hyvä
<Puri> toisaalta nykyään siinä on sellanen matchmaking systeemi joka laittaa sut automaattisesti samaan taitoryhmään muiden kanssa, joten ei toi oisi ongelmana ;)
<Puri> mutta nyt töistä kotiin, morjens
<czr> morjs
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-22
<sippis_> win 12
<sippis_> äsh
<ruxpin> olikos muilla ongelmia ubuntu + firefox + yle areena/flash -videoiden pyörittelyssä?
<ruxpin> mikään ei ole muuttunut (paitsi firefox saattanut automaattisesti päivittyä, alla v26) mutta areena mystisesti lakannut toimimasta
<Kilpuri> koitan
<Kilpuri> Ubuntu 12.04 FF 29.0----Areena toimii oikein hyvin.
<ruxpin> hmmm, kiitos
<ruxpin> chromiumilla toimii täälläkin koska siinä on sisäänrakennettu flash, mutta sitä en halua käyttää
<Kilpuri> Miksi et halua käyttää?
<ninnnu> ootko restartannu firefoxin?
<Kilpuri> ai niin se launchy
<ruxpin> ninnnu: mainio vihje! boottaanpa koko koneen ;)
<ninnnu> mä luulen ettei se auta
<ruxpin> gaaddämmit se auttoi <3
<ruxpin> "have you tried turning it off an on again" on kyllä se ensimmäinen jota kannattaisi aina kokeilla :)
<ruxpin> muistelen kyllä aiemmin lukeneeni että linux + flash vuonna 2014 on vähän "no go"
<ruxpin> ja että chromiumin flash linuxissa toimii koska siinä se on sisäänrakennettu, firefoxilla flashit alkaa ennemmin tai myöhemmin hajoilemaan
<mjr> chromen
<mjr> mutta joo
<ruxpin> siis "pepper-flash" on vain chromessa, ei chromiumissa? ok
<ruxpin> onko niin että jos yle ei vaihda flashista html5 videoon, niin jossain vaiheessa jo ehkä tämän vuoden puolella ei areena (tai muut flash-videot) olisi enää saavutettavissa firefoxilla linuxissa?
<Mikaela> Vain Chromessa, mutta saa myös Chromiumiin, mutta se taas vaatii, että Chrome on asennettuna.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-19
<Tekno_> Hei,
<Tekno_> tarttisin apua tulostimen kanssa
<Tekno_> laitoin piuhat kii, ja asensin sen, mut ei tulosta ku jotai erroria
<Mikaela> millaista erroria?
<Tekno_> ERROR: undefinedresource, OFFENDING COMMAND: findresource, STACK: False, CustomProcs
<Mikaela> minulle tuo ei sano mitään, mutta ehkä joku muu täällä tuntee tulostimia paremmin
<Tekno_> no joo valitsin toisen ajurin, nyt tuli kuvioita paperille
<Tekno_> joku vanhempi versio ajurist kai
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-20
<tjp> acc jabber set -del away
<tjp> ...
<rhkfin> Access denied.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-21
<Mirv> Tm_T: voitko verifioida https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1457357
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1457357 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Don't hard code the date format of event card" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tai siis klikata "me too"
<Tm_T> Mirv: joo kommentoin kanssa
<Mirv> Tm_T: ideoita otetaan vastaan miten korjata kun Qt ei tue taivuttamatonta shortformia ja taivutettu shortform CLDR:ssä on "toukokuuta"...
<Mirv> Tm_T: kokeilin jo MM YYYY ja näyttää hassulta ("05 2015")
<Mirv> eli Qt:ssa ei ilmeisesti ole tällä hetkellä mitään tapaa saada "touko" ulos
<Mirv> 05/2015 näyttää vähän paremmalta mutta silti hassuhko
<Mirv> toi galleryn korjaaminen siis olisi kyllä triviaalia, mutta sitten kun se olisi käännettävissä niin mitä tehdä
<puhuri> Hei,
<puhuri> Olen yrittänyt suunnitella (järkevää) kokonaisuutta 25.5.15 pidettävälle ST2 -salausratkaisut workshopille.
<puhuri> Jotta jokainen saisi mahdollisimman paljon irti workshopista.
<puhuri> Parhaimman lopputuloksen kannalta olisi hyödyllistä suunnitella kokonaisuutta yhdessä.
<puhuri> Haluaisin, että saadaan aikaan avoin ja luonteva keskusteluyhteys osallistujien kesken ja sitä kautta voimme tuottaa lisää tietoisuutta kaikille.
<puhuri> Lisäksi, haluaisin saada aikaan rakentavaa keskustelua, joka samalla haastaisi nykyisten ratkaisujen tuottajat.
<puhuri> /Workshopissa mukana Elisa (vahvoilla kryptossa) ja Insta (vahvoilla avaimissa ja varmenteissa).
<puhuri> Voisi ollai hyvä jakaantua pienryhmiin ennalta annettujen aihealueiden käsittelyä varten.
<puhuri> Tämän jälkeen kukin ryhmä esittelisi omat johtopäätöksensä.
<puhuri> Johtopäätösten esittelyn jälkeen te voisitte Aallon puolelta ottaa kantaa annettuihin johtopäätöksiin nimenomaan tiedossa olevien ratkaisujen valossa.
<puhuri> Agenda voisi olla seuraavanlainen.
<puhuri> *Esittelykierros ja agendan esittely (10 min -powerpoint)
<puhuri> *Kansallisen krypto-seminaarin suunnittelu (esitelmän ja agendan ylätason laatiminen sekä ryhmiinjako) (35 min - Mikko Kiviharju?)
<puhuri> -> Tästä sovittu Harri Mäntylän kanssa aiemmin.
<puhuri> *ST2 -salausratkaisujen aihealueiden ja kysymysten esittely, ryhmiin jako (5 min)
<puhuri> *Aikaa ryhmätöille (30 min -Ryhmät)
<puhuri> *Ryhmien johtopäätösten esittely ja kannanotot (4*15min - Ryhmät)
<puhuri> *Näkökulmia ja johtopäätöksiä nykytoteutuksista (15 min - Markus Peuhkari?)
<puhuri> *Muuta  (10 min)
<puhuri> *(Uusi workshop ?)
<puhuri> *Kokouksen päättäminen
<puhuri> Mitkä olisivat erityisesti sellaisia kysymyksiä ja aihealueita, joita olisi syytä käsitellä workshopissamme?
<puhuri> Jos päätämme aihealueet ja kysymykset ennalta, saamme tilaisuuden valmistautua aihealueisiin ennakolta.
<puhuri> Ryhmissä ratkaistavat kysymykset voisivat olla seuraavanlaisia:
<puhuri> Aihealueissa käsiteltävät kysymykset voisivat olla esim. seuraavat:
<puhuri> ** Aihealueen vahvuudet ja heikkoudet?
<puhuri> ** Mitä tunnettuja riskejä aihealueeseen liittyy?
<puhuri> ** Miten riskit voidaan ennakoida ja välttää?
<puhuri> ST2-salausratkaisuun liittyvät aihealueet voisivat olla jotain seuraavista.
<puhuri> 1. Infrassa huomioitavat yksityiskohdat
<Tm_T> no nyt näyttää vahinkopastelta
<puhuri> 	-Konffaukset
<puhuri> 	-Protokolla
<puhuri> 	-Kaapelointi
<puhuri> 2. Muut huomioitavat yksityiskohdat
<puhuri> 	-Tilaratkaisut
<Iltsu> hienosti :D
<Iltsu> vai oliko tää avoin kutsu
<StockAntenna> lie oikea tai keskinappi ollut kyseessä
<puhuri> tään siitä saa kun käyttää irssiä winkkarilla
<Mikaela> :D
<Mikaela> minä olisin tosin ehkä käyttänyt "/remove"a ja kai irssiltäkin löytyy jokin vahinkopasten tyhjenys lähetyksestä, kuten WeeChatilla on /server deloutq
<Mikaela> puhuri: saanko kysyä minkä palvelimen olet sponsoroinut, rajaniemen?
<puhuri> joo
<Mikaela> :)
<rhkfin> puhuri: irssiin löytyy plugari joka kysyy 'haluutko varmasti' jos yli X:n (5) rivin pasteja yrittää..
<rhkfin> Mut Putty ja oikee nappi.. huhhuh..
<rhkfin> Typerä default
<Mikaela> WeeChat tekee tuon suoraan, minulla se on tosin multiline.pl-skriptin takia pois käytöstä, joten minulla se vain liittäisi monta riviä tähän ja pitää lähettää erikseen
<mjr> muistaakseni irssikin kyl osaa sen suorilta
<kirvesAxe> osaa juu
<kirvesAxe> defaultit lienee /set paste_detect_time = 5msecs /set paste_join_multiline = ON /set paste_verify_line_count = 5
<kirvesAxe> joku kaveri sanoi vahinkopasten välttämiseks pitävänsä rajana jo yhtä riviä
<puhuri> joo, niin mullakin se toimiii gnome-terminaalin kanssa ihan oikein mutta putty..
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-22
<Hejkki> mikä on paras pdf editori Linuxille, ilmanen
<Hejkki> inkscape ja scribus ei toimi, pitää avata olemassa oleva pdf ja ne sotkee sen kokonaan
<Hejkki> inkscape avaa ok, ja näyttää hyvältä, mut tallentaessa sotkee ihan miten sattuu, scribus ei osaa edes avata noita.
<Hejkki> tai luulee osaavansa, mutta sotkua näkyy ruudulla
<Hejkki> inkscapesta olen testannut dev buildia
<rhkfin> pdf editointi on mulle vähän vieras konsepti kaikenkaikkiaan..
<mjr> en tiedä onks sellaista kovin hyvää. pdfedit:iä joskus kokeilin mutta se oli aika epästabiili ja näköjään kadonnut repoistakin
<Hejkki> jooh
<Hejkki> täytyy varmaan asiakkaalle sanoa että tee ite :>
<rhkfin> :)
<Mirv> miten jos löytäs sen formaatin josta se pdf on rykäisty...
<Mirv> oon joskus pdf:ää inkscapella myös tuskalla vääntänyt, mutta eihän siinä pdf:n editoimisessa lähtökohtaisesti ole kauheasti järkeä
<puhuri> olikos nyt jos haluaa 10.04 päivittää niin pitää vaihtaa repo old-archives enne  päivitystä
<puhuri> 20 konetta, mitkä,oli speciaalikäytössä eikä aiemmin uskallettu päivittää
<puhuri> voi tietysti helpimpi asentaa uudestaan suoraan 14.0r
<rhkfin> Riippuu kuin kriittistä..
<rhkfin> Onko ne palvelinkäytössä vai esim. koulutusluokka tms? Onko jokainen kriittinen vai jos esim. 1 on testikäytössä (=testaa päivitystä) ni ei kaadu koko pakka?
<rhkfin> Ja siis onko (onhan) testikone/koneet erikseen :)?
<puhuri> ovat siis nyt joutilaana, eli ihan hyvin aikaa
<puhuri> ja voi testata hyvinkin yhdellä
<puhuri> ja datat on muualla, joten uudisasennus ei kovin työläs
<rhkfin> Jos ei mitään monimutkaista konffia ni puhdas on aina puhdas, ja sitäkin kannattaa tietty testaa jonkin aikaa.
<rhkfin> Eipä siinä sitten ole paljoa pohdittavaa :D
<Echramath> Tuo ei tainnut olla ihan conductin mukainen quit-message...
<rhkfin> Mulla ignorattu quitit. Siinä tais olla jottain vähemmän nättiä?
<Echramath> Se löytyy kiinnostuneilla Urban Dictionarysta McGyverin kohdalta...
<rhkfin> nevermind
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-23
<puhuri> Näkyy taas toimivan wifi läppärissä, ilmeisesti linux-image päivitys 3.13.0-53.89:een korjannut (intel 7260) https://gist.github.com/6dfeef50d77d585f2ebb
<puhuri> pieni käytettävyysongelma versiopäivitysten yhteydessä sensible-editorissa - 12.04:ssa ollut tietty emacs23 mitä ei löydy 14.04:ssä
<puhuri> miksi siinä pitä olla se versio kun /usr/bin/emacs menee /etc/alternativesin kautta oikeaan
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-24
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GApps_Browser
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-23
<Tomekki> Sup bitchees, joo oon nyt koittanu huonol tuloksil asentaa ens linux minttii ja nyt ubuntua lapparille jossa 2x64gb ssdta raidissa. vihdoinki sain installerin menee ongelmitta lapi ubuntu 1604:lla mut restarting jalkee tuli huomattua et ei loydy mukamas mitaan boottikelposta levyilta
<Tomekki> ook ma onnistunu ny uudelleensennuksillani paskoo noi kovot vai mistakohan mahtaa olla kyse
<Tomekki> disks sanoo et on OK reilassa
<mjr> millä tavalla rakensit raidin
<Tomekki> http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/28526/~/reinstall-windows-on-the-aspire-s7-191
<Tomekki> noiden ohjeiden mukaan
<Tomekki> on ihan defaulttina kans koneessa
<mjr> okei, eli oot yrittänyt käyttää biosin raidia
<mjr> tämä on yleisesti ottaen huono ajatus, varsinkin linuxin kanssa mutta ei sitä moni windowsillakaan suosittele
<Tomekki> ahaa
<mjr> kannattaa mieluummin käyttää linuin softaraidia. En ole varma osaako ubuntun graafinen installeri asentaa moista, ainakin serveriversion tekstipohjainen osaa
<Tomekki> ei vaan oo maholllista starttaa uefi biossissa ilman tota raidia, onk legacy biossist jotain takapakkia_
<mjr> häh?
<Tomekki> ei anna vaihtaa legacysta takas uefiin jollei oo se raidi paalla
<mjr> tuskin se efi sitä raidia tarvitsee, kunhan niille levyille laittaa omat efipartitiot
<Tomekki> okei
<mjr> ehkä se on oire siitä että niillä ei ole omia efipartitioita vaan pelkästään sillä raidilevyllä
<mjr> tai ehkä se on vaan tehty tosi typerästi koko systeemi, mikä ei ole mahdotonta
<Tomekki> no acer kuitenkin kyseessa
<Tomekki> >D
<Tomekki> mut veikkaat et johtuu juurikin tost raidista et ubuntu osaa boottaa itteaan vaik windows kykenee?
<mjr> eh, aiotko pitää windowsiakin siis siinä?
<Tomekki> en
<mjr> no hyvä
<mjr> vois mennä rasittavaksi hankkiutua fakeraidista eroon
<mjr> mut niin, ilmeisesti ubuntu asentui, mutta siinä tuli jotain hassua sen bootin kanssa
<mjr> luultavasti sen sais kyllä toimimaan käsin säätämällä
<mjr> mutta joo, noi fakeraidit on perinteisesti rasittavia
<mjr> tollasia ohjeita löytyi nopeasti hakien _vanhoille_ ubuntu-versioille, emme takaa toimivuutta nykyversioilla (tai spesifisellä acerin virityksellä, etenkin kun se on efin päällä): https://askubuntu.com/questions/334012/a-guide-to-install-ubuntu-13-04-using-a-raid-0 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mjr> windowsille on tyypillisesti omat ajurinsa noille
<mjr> (ja niin, sinänsä tuskin menettäis mitään oleellista jos jättäis efinkin käyttämättä mutta tosiaan en usko että se on ihan tarpeen, vaan evt)
<mjr> vähän uudempi https://askubuntu.com/questions/455511/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-fakeraid-installation-error-question-m
<Tomekki> no joo jatketaas niil sit
<Tomekki> kai ton biossinki vois samal updatee
<mjr> joo mut siis oikeasti tosiaan suosittelisin sitä että asentais linuxin softaraidilla sen
<mjr> tyypillisesti paremmin testattu ja tuettu tapa
<Tomekki> okei
<Tomekki> jahas, biossin flashayski .exe filuna jaossa
<tomek__> heyy
<tomek__> Choose to partition manually and create an EXT4 partition mounted as \ and a SWAP partition. When choosing where to write the Boot-Loader, Choose the volume mounted as "/".
<tomek__> oisko tohon jotai selkeytyst
<tomek__> miten iso esmes swapin pitaa olla et saa luotua
<ninnnu_> Swapin koko on yleensä joku 0,5-2*RAM. Riippuu vähän keneltä kysyy
<Tekno_> riippuu spekseist
<tomek__> siis 2x64g fakeraidissa pitas jakaa tommosel ohjeistuksel
<tomek__> ois koskaa uskonu et voi olla nain tyolas homma asentaa ubuntua
<jjo> no swappia tarvitaan jos muisti käy vähiin tai jos haluaa koneen hibernateen
<tomek__> okei ja vissii logicaliks ja end of this space
<Tekno_> HDD:ssä hitain osa levyä on lopussa
<Tekno_> niiku mekaanises levys
<Tekno_> no ei se paljoo eroo mut
<tomek__> ssdt kaytos tas lapparis
<Tekno_> sit ei välii
<tomek__> hyva koko bootloaderille?
<tomek__> mikskohan ta ohjeistetaan tekee manuaalisest
<tomek__> https://askubuntu.com/questions/455511/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-fakeraid-installation-error-question-m
<tomek__> jatanko ton bootloaderin kokonaan tekemat ja pusken asennuksee vai mitankohan toi meinaa
<tomek__> mjr, mahatko osaa sanoo?
<tomek__> ilmeisesti tarkotuskin saada boot loaderi kusemaan?
<tomek__> voi ny vittu
<tomek__> sadas kerta ku installeri kaatuu ja hommat menee reisille.
<tomek__> force uefi installtion kohta naytti olevan liikaa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-24
<StockAntenna> ton tomekin kertomuksen mukaan tietyissä konffiksissa UEFIt sun muut alkavat olla onnistumassa tehtävässään
<kirvesAxe> :(
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-25
<Laodikea> Höh, Ajoin eilen illalla ohjelmistopäivitykset Ubuntu 14.04:n graafisen kilkkeen kautta, tänään nm-applet antaa segmentation faultia
<Laodikea> mut konella kyllä pääsee nettiin
<Laodikea> Luin tuossa sitten crash-raporttia, jonka rivillä 1093 sanotaan: Järjestelmässä on asennettuna joidenkin pakettien vanhentuneita versiota. Päivitä seuraavat paketit ja tarkista, uusiutuuko ongelma:
<Laodikea> ah joo, noi päivitin tänään, kun ajoin terminaalissa sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Laodikea> siis tuon rivin 1093 ilmoituksen jälkeen ilmoitetut kaksi pakettia
<Laodikea> pitäis näköjään antaa ohjelmistopäivitysten vaan itsestään hyppiä silmille, kun tästä käsin päivittämisestä seuraa näin pahoja ongelmia
<Laodikea> Pari viikkoa sitten päivitin apt-getillä ohjelmistot ja uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen nettiin ei päässyt mitenkään, kun koko network-manager heitti segmentation faultia
<Laodikea> no, joltain ubuntufoorumilta löyty sitten ohjeet korjaamiseen
<Laodikea> Noni nyt nm-applet näkyy, uudelleenkäynnistin koneen
<StockAntenna> kyll päivityksiin on vaan pakko luottaa
<sivir> täytyy kyllä sanoa, että on mennyt tässä lähivuosina maku ubuntuun ja pahasti, vaikka sillä linux urani aloitin ja vuosien varrella paljon tullut käytettyä
<sivir> veljelle läppäriin ubuntu serveriä asennettiin ja tuosta uusimmasta kernelistä on blokattu nuo tietyt realtekin verkkokortit pois, eikä me onnistuttu asentamaan ajureita sille kun sillä läppärillä oli se wlan kuitenkin automaagisesti käytössä
<sivir> centos 7 päädyttiin kokeilemaan ja täytyy oli kyllä erittäin positiivinen yllätys, kaikki toimi qemu kvm virtualisoinnista lähtien suoraan asennuksen jälkeen
<sivir> varmaan tulee pikkuhiljaa siirryttyä ubuntusta pois, vaikka niin paljon on antanutkin :/ ei ole enää distro jota vasta-alkajalle suosittelisin
 * StockAntenna on uskollinen
<sivir> :D juuri tuon uskollisuuden vuoksi on tullut vielä yhdessä koneessa pidettyä ubuntu serveriä, se kun on tuttu ja turvallinen :P
<Mirv> harvemmin se Ubuntu mitään ajuria blokkaa vaan uudempi kernel Linusilta päin, ja CentOS 7:ssa sattuu olemaan vanhempi. mutta mielikuviahan aina ihmisille tulee kaikesta mitä sattuu ja tapahtuu.
<Mirv> tai siis kukaan harvemmin näkee hyväksi blokata ajuri huvin ja ilkeyden vuoksi, varmaan sitten jotain ongelmaa havaittu sen kanssa isommin
<Laodikea> Joo, tässähän vähän aikaa sitten asensin tälle virtuaalipalvelimelle CentOS 7:n, heti sai elää googlen kanssa naimisissa, että löysi oikeat komennot tehdä asiat :)
<Laodikea> Mutta sinänsä hyvä, että automaattisesti tarjottavat päivitykset eivät oo hajottaneet järjestelmää
<Laodikea> pitää varmaan siirtyä tästä huvin vuoksi päivittämisestä ajamaan autoremovea sen sijaan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-26
<Hejkki> moi, miten saan usb-kuulokkeet toimimaan? Saan ääniasetuksista valittua sen, mutta kun suljen asetukset ja palaan asetuksiin, niin pci äänikortti on valittuna jälleen
<Hejkki> eikä koskaan kuulu ääntä usb-kuulokkeista
<Hejkki> ubuntu 16.04
<puhuri> itse törmäsin HDMI-äänien kanssa, että piti mennä toiseen tab:iin asetuksissa (muu kuin ääniulostulo) ja vasta sen jälkeen asetuksilla oli vaikutusta
<Hejkki> ei toiminut noinkaan
<Hejkki> jaa, vaati vain pulseaudion uudelleenkäynnistyksen.
<Hejkki> aina kun kytken kuulokkeet niin pulseaudio restarttiin
<StockAntenna> Linux ja audio = sotku
<StockAntenna> ja miten sotkua yleensä on ratkottu: tekemällä uusi audiovärkki
<Wapsi> melkein meinasin lähteä tuohon rölläykseen, mutta antaapa olla
<Hejkki> :>
<Akuli> Jos saat sen toimimaan siihen asti että jonkun komennon ajaminen riittää niin voit tehdä vaikka paneeliin nappulan jota klikkaamalla se komento ajetaan.
<Akuli> Jos käytit ennen jotain muuta ubuntua niin oliko siinä sama ongelma?
<jjo> mun uudehko työpöytä-dac vaatii kanssa debianissa pulseaudion uudelleenkäynnistyksen, että sinne saisi kamaa diginä
<jjo> jos se ei ole bootista lähtien kiinni
<mjr> jaa vieläkös pulse bugailee tolleen
<mjr> tai no, oon itsekin onnistunut saamaan sen sotkeentumaan jalkoihinsa mutta vasta liittelemällä ja irroittelemalla bluetooth-kuulokkeita enemmälti (ja osa ongelmista saattoi johtua siitä että alko akku loppua kuulokkeista)
<mjr> nykyään se sentään lähtökohtaisesti toimii, samojen kuulokkeiden kanssa 12.04:n pulse bugas ihan silmittömästi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-28
<ploks> Ehtoota
<ploks> Uskaltaako täällä kysyä apua ubuntun asennukseen?
<kirvesAxe> No se voi olla pelottava kokemus, mutta kokeile ihmeessä kysyä :)
<ploks> Koitan buuttia tikulta asennustiedostoa mutta buutatessa iskee ruutuun ilmoitusta että disc i/o error
<ploks> Mistä vois johtua?
<Laodikea> input/output error
<Laodikea> mulla on tullu tota, kun kiintolevy on ollu rikki
<ploks> mut siis kiintolevy buuttaa windowsille normaalisti
<Laodikea> aivan, sun tilanne on eri kuin mun tilanne :)
<ploks> Joo tuli itelle kans mieleen tuo et kiintolevys olis häikkää mut eihän sen pitäs buuttaa winukallekkaan silloin?
<Laodikea> Joo, noissa kahdessa mun kohtaamassa I/O error -tapauksessa windowsiakaan ei oo pystynyt käynnistämään
<Laodikea> mut mikä disc tuota erroria antaa
<Tomin> hmm, ehkä olis hyvä olla tarkka virheilmoitus. sanaa disc harvemmin käytetään kiintolevystä vaan se viittaa enemmän noihin optisiin medioihin
<Laodikea> totta
<ploks> Achatti päätti että nyt on hyvä aika kaatua
<ploks> Pakko irkata kännykällä kun onnistuin koneelle nappaa ransomwarea
<ploks> Heräsin ajatukseen että aika palata Linux puolelle mutta asennus ei nyt oo mun puolella
<Laodikea> aivan, tässä auttaisi varmasti se, että saisit tänne jollain tavalla välitettyä virhesanoman kokonaisuudessaan
<ploks> Joo hetki menee
<Laodikea> ihan rauhassa
<Akuli> Millainen ransomware on?
<Akuli> Että kryptasko tiedostoja, vai onko pelkkä wintöötti menetetty?
<ploks> Kryptaili tiedostot
<Akuli> voi :/
<ploks> Jeps
<Akuli> feikkiantivirusaika on ohi
<ploks> Mut toisaaalta kevätsiivouksen aika muutenkin taas :D
<ploks> Työsetit eri kovolla onneksi
<Ploks> Nyt vaihtu irc softa
<Ploks> Toi ei pysy pystyssä
<Ploks> Mut siis eikös ihan riitä että vaan siirtää ton ubuntun asennustiedoston tikull
<Ploks> E?
<Laodikea> sen .iso -tiedoston?
<Akuli> ööh ei oikein
<Laodikea> pelkkä se ei ei riitä
<Ploks> Jaahans
<Akuli> .isot on samanlaisia kuin zipit
<Ploks> Tais olla yksinkertasempi ongelma
<Ploks> ;S
<Ploks> :D*
<Akuli> elikkä lataat sen ja käytät vaikkapa universal usb installer -nimistä ohjelmaa
<Ploks> Joo tulipas taas oltua typerä :D
<Akuli> Toimiiko windows muuten safe modessa?
<Ploks> Toimii
<Ploks> Siis
<Akuli> hyvä
<Ploks> Toimii muutenkin
<Akuli> sitten ei ole mitään ongelmaa
<Ploks> Mutta siis kaikki kuva tiedostot ja tekstit jne kryptattu
<Ploks> Ja vedän mieluusti kaikki uusiks täs vaiheessa
<Akuli> Aika nopeasti kirjoitat mininäppäimistöllä.
<Ploks> Cerber niminen mato
<Akuli> tällanenko? https://blog.malwarebytes.org/threat-analysis/2016/03/cerber-ransomware-new-but-mature/
<Ploks> Tulee kirjoteltua suht paljon kännykälläkin :D
<Ploks> Joo
<Ploks> Ei oo paljoo tehtävissä tolle madolle
<Akuli> No minkäs sille voi. Voin tietysti auttaa ubuntun asennuksessa :)
<Akuli> Minkä ubuntun version haluat?
<Akuli> näin tiivistettynä valikoima on aika iso, perus unity-ubuntussa on iso palkki vasemmalla, lubuntu on kevyt ja ubuntu mate käyttää perinteisempää mate-työpöytää.
<Ploks> Meikä nappas tuolta ubuntun sivuilta ton ubuntun mitä se ensimmäisenä tyrkytti :D
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Akuli> Eli se on se perus unity ubuntu.
<Akuli> tommone http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-GqveVKiyJPg/U0-cPr1DqUI/AAAAAAAASRo/qe6alekGyIA/s1600/ubuntu14.04-unity.png
<Ploks> Itellä on siis jonkun verran kokemusta linuxin puolella tekemisestä
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> kevyempi lubuntu näyttää tältä https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a6/Lubuntu_with_new_theme_and_icons_12.10.png
<Ploks> Joskus useampi vuosi takaperin fedora jakelua tuli käytettyä :p
<Ploks> Näppärän näkönen
<Akuli> ja ubuntu mate https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/04_DESKTOP.png
<Akuli> tietysti mistä tahansa saa mitä tahansa tehtyä
<Akuli> mutta että jonkinlainen idea.
<Ploks> Joo aivan
<Ploks> Totuuden hetki alkaa olemaan käsillä kunhan vaan saa nyt kovon paikkaan
<Akuli> varmista nyt ettei sekin kryptaudu.
<Laodikea> kryptaa se itse
<Laodikea> niin tietää salasanan
<Akuli> tai sitten vaan et kytke levyä kunnes windows on poissa :)
<Ploks> Mut eipä tän uskois täs kryptaantuvan kun saman tien forkkaa aseman
<Ploks> :D
<Ploks> Kait :D
<Ploks> Nonniin
<Ploks> Nyt käynnisty asennustiedosto :)
<Akuli> Mitäs ihmettä. Kirjoitit jo tikulle ja käynnistit?
<Akuli> Ai niin, ubuntussa on se oma asennusohjelma windowsillekkin :)
<Akuli> Unohdinkin sen kokonaan.
<Akuli> lataa muuten windowsille joku irkkain, vaikka hexchat tai xchat
<Ploks> Ei ol enää windwosia :D
<Akuli> ubuntussa tuleekin mukavasti hexchat mukana :)
<Ploks> Noniin :)
<Ploks> Joskus kokeilin ubuntuakim
<Ploks> Asennus on aika paljon muuttunut siitä
<Akuli> No joo :D
<Akuli> itse asensin viimeksi devuanin
<Akuli> oikeastaan sen asennusohjelma muistutti MS DOS:n asennusohjelmaa aika paljon :)
<Ploks> Ei muistaakseni ollut ihan näin windows tyylinen asennusohjelma :D
<Ploks> Nyt on jo täysin graafinen
<Akuli> se devuanin asennin oli tämmönen http://docs.kali.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/mini_iso_2.png
<Akuli> paitti että suomeksi
<Ploks> Joo :D tollanen on ihan hyvä
<Ploks> windows xp asennus tais olla viel ilman graafista asennusohjelmaa ellen väärin muista
<Ploks> Aiai
<Ploks> On tää kaunis
<ninnnu> hä
<ninnnu> Kyl Windowissa on ollu graafinen asennus jo WinME:ssä, ehkä aiemmin
<ninnnu> se bootstrap saattoi olla vähän aikaa ANSI-arttia, mutta kyllä se jonkun ajan päästä päräytti hiirikälin
<Ploks> Aivan niin saatto ollakkin
<Akuli> windows xp:n asennus on alussa tommonen, mutta siitä tulee jo muutaman minuutin kohdalla graafinen
<Akuli> osiointi ym on puolitekstipohjasesti
<Ploks> Aaa joo siitä varmaan vaan jäänyt muistikuvat
<Ploks> Vaikka useasti sekin tuli uudelleen asenneltua aikoinaan
<Ploks> Sit ensimmäisena latailemaan jotain irc softaa
<Akuli> Onko ubuntu jo asentunut?
<Ploks> Juu on
<Akuli> Oho :)
<Akuli> siinä pitäis tulla mukana
<Akuli> hexchat
<Ploks> Eei löytynyt ainakaan
<Ploks> Tai sit en osaa etsiä
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> Onko jollain täällä unity? Varmasti on.
<Akuli> Ploks, voit tietysti varmistaa onko se asennettuna
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Ploks> Pakettia hexchat ei löydy
<Akuli> oho
<Akuli> mitäs ihmettä
<Akuli> täytyykö se oikeesti asentaa lähdekoodista kääntämällä
<Akuli> Sen pitäis olla repoissa
<Akuli> kokeiles ajaa ensinnäkin sudo apt-get update ja sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ploks> Löytypäs paljon päivitettävää
<Akuli> joo
<Akuli> sellastahan se on aluksi :)
<Akuli> tykkään noissa tekstipohjaisisissa siitä, että ne lataa netistä niin paljon asennuksen aikana, että lopussa ei ole yhtään päivitettäviä paketteja.
<Ploks> Tääkin olis tod näk lataillut jos olis ollut piuhan päässä verkko
<Akuli> niin joo
<ninnnu> kai se jotain vähän olis
<Akuli> eikös siinä ole asennuksessa vaihtoehto ladata päivitykset
<ninnnu> on
<Akuli> Mitenkäs onko muuten ääkköset näppäimistöllä?
<Ploks> Kyyllä
<Akuli> joskus mintissä tarvi netin suomenkieliseen näppäimistöön
<Akuli> ilmeisesti ei enää tarvitse
<ninnnu> kui monta kymmentä vuotta sitten oot viimeeksi käyttäny?
<Akuli> tais olla mintin 17.jotain
<Akuli> eli 14.04 pohjanen
<Akuli> tai sitten yhdistin muuten vaan nettiin aina ennen näppäimistöasetusten vaihtoa kun boottailin tikulta :)
<Ploks> Muistin taas miks rakastin linuxia aikoinaan
<Ploks> Sudo apt on jotain niin loistavaa ja helppoa
<Akuli> Onhan se :)
<Akuli> Sillon kun käytän windowsia niin suurin osa ajasta menee siihen, että asennan sille ohjelmia joita olen käyttänyt linuxeissa :)
<Ploks> Sit tutkimaan miten on ohjaimia tarjolla nvidialle
<ninnnu> aptista neki saa..
<Ploks> Jaa nekin tulee sieltä suoraan
<Akuli> Vain kaikki :)
<Akuli> Paitsi voi tietysti itse kääntää ohjelmia jos haluaa.
<Ploks> Hei
<Ploks> Irccaan linuxilta!
<Laodikea> oikein
<Ploks> Siirryin pois pimeältä puolelta
<Ploks> Mites noi .run tiedostot toimii
<Ploks> Jaa kyllä se näköjään jotain tekee
<Ploks> Jaa no huonolta näyttää tekeminen :D
<ninnnu> tota
<ninnnu> mmitä sä oot asentamssa
<Ploks> nvidian ajureita
<Ploks> Saa olla tyytyväinen että biossi ilmottaa jos lämmöt kohoo liikaa
<Ploks> Oli pumppu menny pois päältä ku sähläsin tota kovalevyä poies ja sisään
<Akuli> inxi -s
<Akuli> kertoo prosessorin sensorin lämpötilan
<Ploks> Onkos muuuten kellään kokemusta steamista linuxia käyttäessä?
<Akuli> Eiks se mene aptilla?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install steam
<Tomin> Nvidian ajurit kannattas asennella lisäajureista
<Ploks> Miitenkäs se toimii?
<Akuli> jostain valikon korvikkeesta lisäajurit, ja sieltä :)
<Tomin> hakuun lisäajurit, pitäs tulla kuvake
<Akuli> kiitos tomi
<Akuli> Tomin
<Tomin> np
<Akuli> muutama muukin asia tehtävänä kuin irkkaaminen :)
<Ploks> Haha :D Joo akuli ei mun takia kannata olla naama kiinni irkissä :D
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-29
<Ploks> Osaakos joku jelppiä miten saan lisää servereitä auki hexchatilla
<Ploks> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-22
<usvi> joukelis doukelis, pitäs saada uusin julkaistu ubuntu 8.10 i386-kerneli ladattua .deb-pakettina koneeseen, jossa ei oo mitään nettiyhteyttä
<usvi> mistä löydän
<ninnnu> miksi...
<Michaela> Laodikea: linkistä pääsisi kanavalle rekisteröitymättä ja viestit näkyisivät vaikka olisi välissä sammuttanut koneen ellei olisi tyhjentänyt historiatietoka tms.
<Michaela> Linkki voisi näyttää enemmän tervetulleeksi toivottavalta jos siitä näkyisi mitä kanavalla on puhuttu, mikä ei mielestäni ole mahdoton ajatus ottaen huomioon kanavan julkisuuden. Esimerkki olisi vaikkapa https://riot.im/app/#/room/#matrix:matrix.org
<Michaela> usvi: jostakin http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ alaisuudesta luulisin
<usvi> ninnnu: perus corporate-legacy ja aikataulupaineet
<ninnnu> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb
<ninnnu> Haluut ehkä kans selata http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages ja http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages mahdollisia deppejä (esim. vaikka moduulit)
<usvi> jees, kiitti
<ninnnu> Korporaation kannattaa harkita RHEL/CentOSia jos ei ole tapana tehdä isomman luokan distropäivityksiä useammin kui kerran kymmenessä vuodessa
<ninnnu> olis kymmenen vuoden support eikä vain 1.5v kuten tolla 8.10:llä :P
<usvi> nää tulee huoltomiesten miniläppäreihin joita on liuta
<ninnnu> nnggghh
<StockAntenna> kyllä bisneskäytössä olis syytä olla edes LTS
<usvi> aHaa!
<usvi> tein ovelasti silleen, että käänsin virtuaalikoneessa moduulin ja asensin kohteeseen XD
<hahlo> joo firmat käyttää tosi vanhoja windowsejakin
<hahlo> me kerran katsottiin blinkenshellin logia
<hahlo> vanhoja kassakonewindowseja, ne pääsee jotenkin nettiin
<pesasa> Norjalaiset ajaa öljynporauslautoilla ilmeisesti Windows 98:a.
<hahlo> cool :)
<hahlo> ei firmat ole innokkaita päivittään
<hahlo> siinä mielessä miksei linuxin olisi vanha, mullakin on fedora 20 yhdessä koneessa
<StockAntenna> kyllä vapaa käyttiskin muuttuu vaaralliseksi ajan myötä
<StockAntenna> ja jotain voi lakata toimimasta
<ninnnu> hahlo: Olis syytä olla. t. WNCRY, ja Linuxien puolelta useampi kuin yksi local root exploit, joista viimeisin ilmeisesti löytyi joskus viime viikolla.
<ninnnu> Sinänsä ainakin XP:n kanssa on validihko tekosyy pykälää erikoistuneemmat laitteet joille nyt ei vain ole ajureita muulle ku XP:lle, esim. yliopistojen hutkimuslaitteet. 98:ssa saattaa olla sama juttu.
<ninnnu> WNCRY oli loistava esimerkki siitä mihin kaikkialle sitä pääsee jos vain matoilee riittävän pitkälle paskasti muuratuissa organisaatioverkoissa sopivan nollapäivän kanssa, koska se ei edes lähetellyt sähköpostia ikinä. Skannas vain menemään nettiä ja paikallisia verkkoja.
<ninnnu> WNCRY oli kans hyvä esimerkki siitä miten vähän ihmisiä kiinnostaa että joku voi käyttää niiden konetta etänä, ja vasta sitten alkaa tapahtua ku pahis avaa ikkunan käyttäjän atk:lle. Ei ollut normaalien ihmisten tiedotusvälineissä juttuja ku ETERNALBLUE härmistyi julkiverkkoon, uutisoitiin vain kuinka NSA oli korkannu lähi-idän pankkeja (info joka tuli samasta vuotopaketista) koska se todellakin on asia joka koskettaa taviksia, ...
<ninnnu> ... ei softa jolla voi tehdä Jännyyksiä huonosti päivitetyllä ATK:lla joita näkyi julkinetissä jotai 3 miljoonaa. Silloin olis pitäny ihmisten ja yritysten suorittaa päivityksiä tuli perseen alla, koska maailma syttyi palamaan silloin, ei kuukautta myöhemmin.
<StockAntenna> eipä noista firmojen 0wN3d by support koneista tiedä miksi ne mitäkin tekevät
<StockAntenna> kaiken maailman clientteja ajelee ihan ystävällismielisestikin moisissa
<hahlo>  joo miksi päivittää jos se toimii
<jjo> että toimis paremmin?
<hahlo> entä jos ei?
<jjo> no sit sen ainakin tietää
<ninnnu> Sit voi painaa rollbackkia
<hahlo> monissa tapauksissa se maksaa
<ninnnu> Sit voi harkita omia ostoksiaan ja valita toisen vendorin seuraavalla kerralla
<hahlo> esim sairaaloissa on kallista softaa xp:eissä
<hahlo> pitää ostaa uudet lisenssit
<ninnnu> Noi nyt on ihan oma tarinansa
<hahlo> sit voi olla ettei se softa toimi yhtään paremmin
<ninnnu> Mut voi sitä silti esim. muurata pirusti paremmin eikä silleen että jokaisen hoitajan työasema voi jutella ihan minkä tahansa muun hoitajan työaseman kanssa missä vain maata
<ninnnu> Ihan jo muuraamalla älykkäästi olis säästynyt paljolta
<ninnnu> Koska ei ole yhtään validia syytä miksi työpisteen SMB-portteihin pitäisi päästä
<hahlo> ja kauppojen kassakoneet, voi olla ettei myynti lisäänny yhtään uudella windows-kassakoneella
<hahlo> siksi siellä tosi vanhoja koneita
<kirvesAxe> If it ain't broken-ajattelua
<ninnnu> Mä oon fanittanu tätä SwiftOnSecurityn anekdoottia siitä kui tää ykköstason helpparina joutui poistamaan malwarea joka päivä. Sit sai ylennyksen tai kaksi ja pääsi säätämään myös työasemakonffeja ja kaikkee. Tuunasi päivityshommat kuntoon ja käänteli kaikkia siistejä GPO-ruuveja (koska miksi kukaan haluaisi ajaa sähköpostista saapunutta .js:ää suoraan?) ja nyt noita malwaren poistoja on vain kerran kuussa.
<kirvesAxe> :D
<hahlo> noiden kassakoneiden ei pitäisi surffata netissä, mut jotenkin ne sinne pääsee ja osa tavallisista sivuista jopa toimii niillä
<ninnnu> IT-damagementissaki näkee hienosti sen kuka on töissä siksi että siitä saa rahaa ja kuka siksi että aihe kiinnostaa.
<hahlo> varmaan jos joku sais syötettyä jonku laskentaohjelma virheen, vois kiinnostaa päivitys :)
<kirvesAxe> Hnngh, mitne on mahdollista että softa tulkitsee kauttaviivaa eri tavalla riippuen siitä onko numlock päällä vai ei? x(
<kirvesAxe> AutoKeyn pitäisi korvata kauttaviiva aina toisella merkkijonolla, mutta suostuu tekemään sen ainoastaan jos num lock on poissa päältä
<kirvesAxe> (riippumatta siitä tehdäänkö numpädillä vai shiftseiskalla)
<kirvesAxe> ...okei, nyt tää muuttui vielä kierommaksi, mutta käyttötarpeen osalta ongelma ratkesi... sillä on vaikutusta minkä näppäimistön kautta numlock on laitettu päälle
<kirvesAxe> ?¿?
<kirvesAxe> :D
<kirvesAxe> ...paitsi ettei ratkennutkaan, nyt se on mielivaltaista missä softassa käyttäytyy mitenkin
<kirvesAxe> terminaalissa toimii oikein kun hetken leikkii, mut siellä missä pitäis niin toimii vaan silloin kun ei tartte muttei missään nimessä silloin kun pitäisi
<kirvesAxe> ...ja toimi pari kuukautta sitten samassa koneessa ihan ok, tosin silloin käytössä oli Unity ja nyt KDE
<gildean> kirvesAxe: ja suomi-näppis käytössä?
<kirvesAxe> gildean, joo
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-25
<Hejkki> moikka
<Hejkki> onko ketään bisnesmiehiä paikalla tähän aikaan? Jos ostan tuotteita 5000 eurolla ja myyn ne edelleen 5500 eurolla, onko liikevaihto silloin 5500 vai 500
<Hejkki> mietin vaan tuota alv alarajahuojennusta, kun siinä tarkkaillaan liikevaihtoa. On aika outoa jos se lasketaan tuon 5500 mukaan. Jos esim jälleenmyyn yhden auton, myyntihinta 20 000 euroa ja saan voittoa 300 euroa vaikka, niin meneekö alarajahuojennukset vai ei??
<Hejkki> siis jos tuo esim koko vuoden liikevaihto
<Hejkki> (en oo automyyjä, otin vain karkeana esimerkkinä tuon)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-26
<ansa> https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liikevaihto
<ansa> jaa, tuohan olikin yöltä ja quitannutkin vielä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-27
<Sm1thY> Mites, onko tuon Unity 8n päivittäminen lopetettu?
<Sm1thY> Katsoin siis tätä uutista : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/united-gnome-theme-updated
<Laodikea> Jeps joo, siitä oli uutinen jokin aika sitten. Canonical ilmoitti luopuvansa puhelinkäyttöjärjestelmäbisneksestä ja Unityn kehittämisestä
<Sm1thY> Ahaa
<Sm1thY> Kyllähän tuo näytti ainakin kuvassa aika samalta kuin Unity 7
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-21
<elias_a> Mistäs Libreofficen writerissa saa vaihdettua Jäljitä muutokset-toiminnon fontin värin?
<elias_a> Ei näköjään mistään. Väri on kovakoodattu: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32700
<lubotu3> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 32700 in UI "UI: Make Track Changes Color "by author" adjustable" [Enhancement,New]
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-22
<Tomin> olisko hyviä ideoita miten oikolukea tex-dokumentti voikolla?
<Tomin> noh, ainahan tän voi avata writerissa :P
<Mirv> Tomin: aikoinaan joo vimchantilla, ja taisin ehkä joo itsekin huomata että lakkasi toimimasta joskus
<Tomin> hmmh, writer tais lisätä BOM:n tähän
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-23
<elias_a> Sanokaapas, mistä saan vapautettua hieman levytilaa Ubuntu 16.04:n juuriosioon turvallisesti. Puoliso on saanut sen niin täyteen, että juuri mitään ei pysty tekemään. Ei edes käynnistämään terminaalia.
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<elias_a> Mihis annat tuon kun ei saa terminaalia käyntiin?
<ninnnu> ctrl-alt-f1
<elias_a> Ktsotaas...
<elias_a> No nyt!
<elias_a> Kiitos! Nyt pääsen poistelemaan vanhat kernelit viemästä tilaa
<ninnnu> autoremove poistaa ne automaattisesti ja oikeaoppisesti
<elias_a> Ja ihmettelemään sitä, että hävisikö LibreOffice-dokumentista todella 2 päivän työ, kuten hän väitti.
<elias_a> Jännä juttu että jos levy täyttyy noin, dash ei löydä edes terminaalia.
<hahlo> mä aina tarkkailen levytilaa df -h komennolla, kun nää pienet ssd-levyt täytyy nopeasti
<Echramath> Mä oottelin kanssa SSD:n kanssa siihen asti, että 250-gigaisista tuli kohtuuhintaisi
<StockAntenna> hah
<StockAntenna> the kernel scourge iskenyt
<StockAntenna> mksei edes normaalikäyttäjille suunnatuissa distribuzioneissa voida sutosiivota edes kolmea versiota vanhempia kernelii?
<elias_a> Pystyykö 16.04 -> 18.04 päivityksen tekemään USB-tikulta?
<StockAntenna> varmaan, se kyseli kun tein tikulta uusasennuksen että halutaanko päivittää 16.04 => 18.04 mut valitsin sileäksi vetämisen
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Päätin odottaa kunnes tulee 18.04.1 Silloin tulee päivitysilmoitukset 16.04:iin.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Oletko havainnut mitään isompia bugeja / inhotuksia?
<StockAntenna> tuo oli Lubuntu, ei oikea
<StockAntenna> se on parempi tuossa koneessa kuin aito Ubuntu
<elias_a> Ok.
<StockAntenna> en muita uskalla päivitellä ennen kuin alkaa tyrkyttää
<StockAntenna> mut tuon halusin, koska se oli rikki kirjastojen osalta GNURadion kääntelyjeni takia
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-24
<Laodikea> Mä asensin Ubuntu 18.04:n yhdelle koneelleni. Ubuntun omista repoista asennettu Libreoffice kaatuu sillä heti käynnistettäessä. En ole vielä ehtinyt tutkia tarkemmin, mistä johtuu, enkä paljoa sen enempää testailemaan
<hahlo> kokeilenpa libre officea
<Talikkaf> eilen ainakin tuntui käynnistyvän ihan ongelmitta, kun työpajassa kokeilimme
<Talikkaf> en muista olimmeko päivittäneet ennen kokeilua
<hahlo> joo ei ainakaan draw calc eikä writer kaatunut mullakaan
<Laodikea> Hyvä
<Talikkaf> tosin käytimme ubuntu matea emmekä ubuntua
<hahlo> mä käytin ja käytän ihan ubuntua, se on hyvä nyt gnomella
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-25
<Talikkaf> viel'k;s ubuntu/dvd/levyj' voi tilata netist'_
<Laodikea> Canonical ei tarjoa sellaista palvelua enää
<Laodikea> muista en tiedä
<Laodikea> Kirjastoistahan niitä saa lainattua
<elias_a> Niin - vanhoja.
<elias_a> Vai onko joku toimittanut sinne uusia?
<Laodikea> Mulla on yks kannettava, johon ei saa asennettua käyttöjärjestelmää kuin CD:ltä/DVD:ltä. Se tosin vaatii 32-bittisen käyttöjärjestelmänkin, että ei oo oikein muuta keinoa kuin poltella itse
<StockAntenna> nykyään melkein pitäs tarjota konekin missä on dvd jos tarjois dvdeitä:)
<StockAntenna> alkavat olla sen verran harvinais
<Talikkaf> Ei taida enää mikään ubntu mahtua cd-levylle paitsi lubuntu alternate tai server
<Talikkaf> olen  käyttänyt plop boot cd jos ei ole usb-käynnistystä
<Echramath> siitä on hetki ku se tuli vakio-ominaisuudeksi kyllä
<pesasa> Laodikea: Tai käydä kaupan lehtihyllyltä ostamassa joku Linux Format, Ubuntu-lehti tai vastaava, jonka mukana hyvässä lykyssä (suurella tn:llä) tulee joku Ubuntu-levy. Niissä on välillä noita 32-bittisiäkin mukana.
<Talikkaf>  aika harvoin olen mitään kovin käyttökelpoista saanut ko.lehden mukana, tosin vain 2-3 ostanut
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-26
<StockAntenna> atk-lehti on kyllä hiton kuoleva konsepti nykymaailmassa
<StockAntenna> MikroPiltin myyjäkin mulle viime viikolla soitteli, ei voisi vähempää kiinnostaa
<elias_a> Mua taas on alkanut paperi kiinnostaa aiempaa enemmän. Alkaa harmittaa kaiken lukeminen ruudulta.
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Kyllä mullekin tulee tuo yksi lehti sekä paperisena että sähköisenä, mutta on se pdf- (tai epub-) muotoinen lehti silti paljon hankalampi luettava.
<pesasa> Hyvin taitetussa paperilehdessä on ihan hyvä käyttöliittymä.
<pesasa> Juoksevatekstistä romaania on taas ihan sujuvaa lukea eink-lukijalla.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mitäs niissä eink-laitteissa nykyään sanotaan kosteudensiedosta?
<elias_a> pesasa: Mulla oli koskus moinen testikäytössä lainassa ja käyttöohjeissa kiellettiin pitämästä laitetta olosuhteissa, joissa voi esiintyä kondensoivaa kosteutta. Muistelen, että sanamuoto oli poikkeuksellisen tiukka.
<pesasa> Ei mitään hajua. Itse en lähtisi ehdoin tahdoin kastelemaan. Itselläni Cybookin malli. Joku Linux siinäkin pohjalla pyörii ja toimii kivasti massamuistina Ubuntussa. (Ettei ihan mene offtoiciksi.)
<elias_a> En minäkään noita kastele, mutta veneessä nyt väistämättä on välillä kosteusprosentti koko lailla lähellä kastepistettä.
<elias_a> Ja kun sillä veneellä on jossain kauempana ei hommaa voi ratkaista niinkään että vie sen laitteen jonnekin muualle.
<pesasa> Mini-grip pussiin? :-)
<elias_a> No niin mä teenkin, mutta sen pussin sisälläkin tapahtuu sitä kondensoitumista pintoihin. Ei toki niin paljon kuin avoimessa ilmatilassa, mutta kuitenkin.
<elias_a> Tuollaiset kamat ovat siis yleenä veneen kylkeä vasten olevalla hyllyllä. Yöllä kun nukutaan, absoluuttinen kosteus nousee kun hengityksestä tulee kosteutta ja kun lämpötila laskee erityisesti kyljen tuntumassa, siellä tulee monesti kastepiste vastaan.
<Talikkaf> jos laittaisi kuivikepatruunoita minigrippiin? Poretablettipurkkien kansia.
<installibre7> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<installibre7> physicist xet7 atalsta ernie77 HaliBel motalb puhuri pesasa Heikkila ubot9 motalx usvi motalc spz-32_ Talikkaf Tm_T inz tester668[m] crope Laodikea Newa lumberjakk Echramath jjo mjr hahlo hatiac Mirv Uitto Faults lubotu3 otto_ AirMan elias_a Tomin ansa zacura lliehu Crazyguy rainmaker_ Jurkki kingi89 ninnnu t0h Karvizzz Kurko henkkus Iltsu kirvesAxe ubuntulog heikki juham StockAntenna thaurwylth gildean
<Tomin> juu ei
<usvi> wat
<Tomin> "IS NOT SPAM" spam, confidence 0.99
<usvi> lol
<kirvesAxe> juu ei varmasti ole säilykelihaa
<torok765> Global Notice] Hello freenode, you may have noticed 2 days ago many users got logged out of their NickServ accounts. After our investigation, we have come to the conclusion one or more of our sponsored servers have been compromised. Please change your password IMMEDIATELY. More details are available in #freenode with the command !help
<torok765> heikki motalc ewalker physicist xet7 atalsta HaliBel motalb puhuri pesasa Heikkila ubot9 motalx usvi spz-32_ Talikkaf Tm_T inz tester668[m] Jurkki kingi89 ninnnu t0h Karvizzz Kurko henkkus Iltsu kirvesAxe ubuntulog juham StockAntenna thaurwylth gildean rainmaker_ Crazyguy lliehu zacura ansa Tomin elias_a AirMan otto_ lubotu3 Faults Uitto Mirv hatiac hahlo mjr jjo Echramath lumberjakk Newa Laodikea crope
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-27
<elias_a> Onkos noissa salasananvaihtamisvaroituksissa jotain totuuden siementä?
<elias_a> TIetääkö joku?
<Tm_T> ei
<Tm_T> ihan normaalia tuollainen staffin mustamaalaus-spammi, niitä tulee ja menee eikä niihin kannata uhrata ajatusta
<ninnnu> Jos Freenodella olis jotain oikeaa asiaa niin ne kertoo sen vähän tehokkaammalla tavalla kui kanavapämmillä
<Echramath> Mm. staff on kertonut juurikin tuosta tapauksesta
<elias_a> Oukkei.
<elias_a> Mistä niitä virallisia tiedotteita näkee?
<Echramath> Mulle tuli tuli notice
<Echramath> Irssi näyttää sen statusikkunassa noin oletuksena
<Laodikea> Vastaavasti ne näkyy weechatissa tuossa ykkösbufferissa, jossa näkyy weechatin omat ja verkkojen ilmoitukset
<Laodikea> Freenodelta tulikin eilen useita infoviestejä sinne
<Talikka> ihan hyvin meni Ubuntu-työpaja. Tai kolmashan keskiviikkona jo olikin. Jatkossa yritän pitää yhden työpajan kuukaudessa. Pian kuunvaihteessa tulee myös paikallislehteen pieni juttu.
<Talikka> Nämä ovat toistaiseksi vapaaehtoistoimintaa, mutta yritän hakea apurahaa laajempaan ubuntu-projektiin koko valtakuntaa ja naapurivaltioitakin kattamaan. Yksinään oppimateriaalin tuotantoon saamani apuraha ei varmaankaan riittäisi.
<tale> Talikka: Mihin paikallislehteen?
<Talikka> Hämeenlinnan Kaupunkiuutiset. Se on verkossakin kyllä luettavissa.
<Talikka> haastateltiin minua neljä vuotta sitten myös sekä Hämeen Sanomiin että Yleisradioon mutta silloin olin aikamoinen palikka
<hahlo> Talikka: onko linkkiä siihen kaupunkiuutiset?
<Talikka> ei, koska juttua ei ole vielä julkaistu
<Talikka> viikon päästä viimeistään, arvelen
<elias_a> Talikka: Hienoa työtä!
<Talikka> Kiitos. Kypsyy mielessä täydentävä projekti ja apurahahakemus.
<Talikka> Suunnittelen mainoslausetta tai hanke-esitelyn alkua
<Talikka> Ubuntu on ilmainen käyttöjärjestelmä. Se toimii hieman kuin Microsotgin Eindow s tai Applen Mac OS X mutta ei ole suljettua lähdekoodia.  Ubuntu on helppokäyttöinen ja kevyt sekä toisaalta Linux-oiohjaisena monipuolinen  ja turvallinen.
<Talikka> Ubuntun voi asentaa vanhaankin tietokoneeseen jonka alkuperäinen ohjlemisto olisi vanhentunut (esim. Windows XP/Vista tai Mac OS X 10.9 Tiger). Ubuntun voi asentaa helposti näiden järjestelmien rinnalle tai tilalle.
<Talikka> Ubuntul-pohjaisella tietoknoeratkaisulla on siis monia etuja:
<Talikka> - ympäristön säästäminen (koneiden kierrätys, elinajan lisääminen),
<Talikka> - isänmaallisuus ja omavaraisuus (ei olla riippuvaisia ulkomaisista yrityksistä),
<Talikka> - verojen kierrätys ensisijaisesti omassa kansantaloudessa (edelliseen liittyen)
<Talikka> - rahan säästäminen (ei tarvitse maksaa kalliita lisenssimaksuja ohjelmistoista),
<Talikka> - yhteiskunnallinen (saavutettavampaa tietotekniikkaa ja digimaailman perustaitoja kaikenlaisille ihmisille)
<Talikka> - yksityisyyden suoja (ei olla niin paljon vakoilulle ja piilomarkkinoinnille alttiina)
<Talikka> - yleinen turvallisuus (Linuxille on vähemmän haittaohjelmia kuin Windowsille).
<Talikka> Haen rahoitusta hankkeelle, jossa lisätään tietoisuutta Ubuntusta ja autetaan tietoteknisessä syrjäytymisvaarassa olevia ihmisiä käyttämään tietokonetta. Osaltaan hanke pyrkii kunnostamaan ja  kierrättämään sekä vanhoja että uusia lahjoitustietokoneita Ubuntun avulla. Koneita voidaan myydä tai lahjoittaa edellleen vähävaraisille tai eläkeläisille tai maahanmuuttajille muutamia väestöryhmiä
<Talikka> ajatellakseni.
<Talikka> Tarvittaneen 2-3 hanketyöntekijää sekä koordinaattori.
<Talikka> mitäs
<Talikka> ei tuo nyt mennyt oikein. Piti lähettää pastebin-linkki ircloudin toiminnolla mutta se taisi epäonnistua.
<StockAntenna> typoja on jonkinvetran
<Talikka> juu tuo oli vasta nollas versio, ei varsinaisesti jakoon vaan hätäisesti vain kollegalle laitoin, jonka kanssa aiempaa apurahahakemusta väänsin
